# Translating Cavafy



## arberlis† (Feb 20, 2011)

Προτείνω μια ψηφοφορία. 
Για κάποιους λόγους, διάβαζα και έκανα αντιπαραβολή των μεταφράσεων στα αγγλικά ενός διάσημου στίχου του Καβάφη από το ποίημά του «Στα 200 π.Χ.». (http://www.kavafis.gr/poems/content.asp?id=71&cat=1):

_Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!_

Έχω τέσσερις διαφορετικές μεταφράσεις (υπάρχουν κι άλλες αλλά δεν τις έχω) και οι σχετικές αποδόσεις είναι οι εξής:

_Talk about the Lacedaemonians now! (John Mavrogordato)_

_Are we going to talk of Lacedaemonians now! (Rae Dalven)_

_How can one talk about Lacedaemonians now! (Keeley-Sherrard)_

_Who gives a damn about the Lacedaemonians! (Χαβιαράς)_


Σχολιάστε και ψηφίστε την καλύτερη (ή δώστε τη δική σας).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2011)

Σου έφτιαξα ένα poll, ελπίζω να μη σε πειράζει... Το poll είναι πολλαπλών επιλογών, και μπορεί να ψηφίσει κανείς παραπάνω από ένα στίχο (μπορεί κάποιοι να είναι αναποφάσιστοι ανάμεσα σε δύο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ ή δεν ξέρω να κάνω διόρθωση, αλλά μπορώ να προσθέσω άλλες δύο επιλογές:

5. Let’s talk about Lacedaemonians now! (Daniel Mendelsohn)

6. Do we need to talk about Lacedaemonians now! (Evangelos Sachperoglou)


Palavra says: fixxed :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2011)

Ανήκω στην ως τώρα σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία που φαίνεται να προτιμάει το:
_Who gives a damn about the Lacedaemonians!_

Με προβληματίζουν δύο μικρές λεπτομέρειες:

Μήπως το _Who gives a damn_ είναι μια σταλιά περισσότερο έντονο από ένα πιο απλό, εξίσου περιφρονητικό _Who cares_, που θα ήταν αρκετό;

και

Γιατί οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν/δεν προτιμούν μια τόσο απλή και προφανή μετάφραση; Τι τους ενοχλεί που ενδεχομένως δεν κατανοεί ο μη φυσικός ομιλητής της γλώσσας; Εναλλακτικά, τι δεν βλέπουν/δεν διαισθάνονται στον στίχο του Καβάφη που είναι ενδεχομένως προφανές για τους φυσικούς ομιλητές της γλώσσας του ποιητή;


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 20, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι ανήκω στην αυθεντικά σιωπηλή ομάδα που βρίσκει το "_How can one talk about Lacedaemonians now_!" πιο πιστό στο καβαφικό πνεύμα.

Παρεμπ., ο επίσημος ιστότοπος του αρχείου Καβάφη παραθέτει, ως μετάφραση των Keeley και Sherrard, "_Talk about Lacedaimonians after that_!"! (http://www.cavafy.com/poems/content.asp?id=129&cat=1).

Το "Who gives a damn..." μου φαίνεται όχι λίγο, αλλά πολύ πιο έντονο από τον τόνο του ποιητή. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Το "Who gives a damn..." μου φαίνεται όχι λίγο, αλλά πολύ πιο έντονο από τον τόνο του ποιητή. ;)


Ελπίζω να πρόσεξες ότι κρατάω ποοοοολύ χαμηλούς τόνους σήμερα...


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 20, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελπίζω να πρόσεξες ότι κρατάω ποοοοολύ χαμηλούς τόνους σήμερα...



Θαρρώ πως έτσι αρμόζει σήμερα (στο κάτω-κάτω και οι δυο μας έχουμε ένα κοινό θρήνο).


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2011)

Χμ, εγώ ψήφισα το Damn... παρόλο που συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο έντονο, διότι βρήκα πολύ καταλέξη τις αποδόσεις που έχουν now μέσα και τις απέκλεισα. Αν ήξερα την απόδοση που προτείνει ο Ρογήρος, θα την ψήφιζα.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 20, 2011)

Λοιπόν, επειδή η ποίηση δεν εξυπηρετεί μόνο το μάτι αλλά και το αυτί και επειδή πολλές φορές κάνουμε το λάθος και μας αρέσει και καταλαβαίνουμε ό,τι διαβάζουμε μόνο χωρίς να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη ότι θα μπορούσαμε να το ακούσουμε κιόλας και ανάλογα με τη χροιά και τον τόνο της φωνής του ποιητή ή ανθρώπου που απαγγέλει το ποίημα να καταλάβουμε απόλυτα το νόημα μιας φράσης, ενός στίχου, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα ψήφιζα με τίποτα Χαβιαρά ή Keeley-Sherard. 
To give a damn παραείναι αμερικάνικο και επεξηγεί, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, το στίχο αντί να μεταφέρει το ύφος του Καβάφη και την ειρωνεία που περιέχεται σε αυτόν. 
Το How can one κάνει το ίδιο κάπως πιο ήπια και πιο συνετά ή μετριοπαθώς αν θέλετε, αλλά και πάλι έχοντας διαβάσει πολύ Καβάφη στη ζωή μου δεν μου μιλάει και δεν μου μεταφέρει τον τόνο του ποιητή. 

Θα ψήφιζα το πρώτο που είναι και το πιο απλό και που στο μυαλό μου ηχεί όπως ακριβώς θα ήθελε και ο μέγας Αλεξανδρινός. Αρκεί κάποιος να το διαβάζει σωστά. 
Και μετά θα έβαζα τη δεύτερη απόδοση. 

Να συμπληρώσω εδώ ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις αποτελούν τους μισούς από τους λόγους που είμαι και απολαμβάνω τη Λεξιλογία. :)

Και τέλος, να αναφέρω ότι υπάρχει κι άλλη μια καλή μετάφραση, αυτή της Aliki Barnstone και μάλιστα αρκετά πρόσφατη. Έχω διαβάσει κάμποσα ποιήματα και τη θεωρώ καλή. Αλλά δεν θυμάμαι δυστυχώς, επειδή δεν έχω εδώ το βιβλίο, πώς μεταφράζει το συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Πρώτα, να προσθέσω για τη συλλογή του Άρη, τρεις μεταφράσεις που δεν έχει. Θα δω ποια μου λείπει από τις τέσσερις που έχεις, Άρη, και ίσως απαιτηθεί δακτυλογράφηση. Και ο Άζι θα μας καταθέσει της Barnstone. Έτσι θα έχουμε μια οκτάδα, να μην ξέρουμε ποια πρόταση να πρωτοδιαλέξουμε από ποια. Αυτό παθαίνω κάθε φορά που συγκρίνω μεταφράσεις του Καβάφη, αλλά δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τις πέντε. Εδώ θα κάνουμε νέο ρεκόρ!


*In 200 B.C.*
"Alexander son of Philip and the Greeks except the
Lacedaemonians"

We can very easily imagine
how utterly indifferent they were in Sparta
to that inscription. "Except the Lacedaemonians,"
but of course. Spartans weren't for
being led around and ordered about
like prized retainers. Anyway
a panhellenic expedition without
a king of Sparta taking the command
wouldn't have seemed of much account to them.
Oh most certainly "except the Lacedaemonians."

That's one point of view. Without a doubt.

So: except the Lacedaemonians at Granicus;
and at Issus afterwards; and in the final
battle, where they swept away the fearsome army
which the Persians had assembled at Arbela:
which had set out from Arbela for victory, and was swept away.

And from that amazing panhellenic expedition,
crowned with victory, everywhere acclaimed,
lamed throughout the world, illustrious
as no other has been illustrious,
without any rival: we emerged,
a new world that was Greek, and great.

We: the Alexandrians, the Antiochenes,
the Selucians, and the numerous
other Greeks of Egypt and ol Syria,
and in Media, and in Persia, and all the others.
With their far-Hung realms,
with the nuanced policy of judicious integration.
And the Common Greek Language
which we've taken as far as Bactria, as far as the Indians.

Let’s talk about Lacedaemonians now!

Translation: Daniel Mendelsohn​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


'Alexander, son of Philip, and the Greeks except the Lacedaemonians.’—

We can very well imagine
how indifferent everybody was at Sparta
to this inscription: 'except the Lacedaemonians'—
but naturally. The Spartans were not
to be led and to be ordered about
like prized servants. Anyway,
a pan-Hellenic expedition without
a Spartan king in command
wouldn't seem to them of high repute.
Well, of course, 'except the Lacedaemonians'.

This, too, is an attitude of life. It's understandable.

So, 'except the Lacedaemonians' at Granicus
and then at Issus; and in the final
battle where the awesome army was swept away,
which the Persians had amassed at Arbela,
which set out from Arbela for victory, and was swept away.

And out of that wondrous pan-Hellenic expedition,
the victorious, the most brilliant,
the widely renowned, the praised for glory
as no other has ever been praised,
the incomparable, we came to be:
a new Hellenic world, a great one.

We: the Alexandrians, the Antiochians,
the Seleucians, and the numerous
other Hellenes of Egypt and Syria,
and those in Media and those in Persia, and so many others.
With their extended dominions,
and their various attempts at judicious adaptations.
And the Greek koine* language—
all the way to outer Bactria* we carried it, to the peoples of India.

Do we need to talk about Lacedaemonians now!

Translation: Evangelos Sachperoglou​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


“Alexander, son of Philip, and the Greeks, except the
Lacedaemonians...”

We can imagine perfectly well
how utterly indifferent they must have been in Sparta
to this inscription. “Except the Lacedaemonians.”
but of course. The Spartans were not made
to be ordered about and led by the nose
like invaluable servants. Besides,
a panhellenic expedition without
a Spartan king for leader
would not have seemed to them of much distinction.
Ah, most assuredly, “except the Lacedaemonians.”

This, too, is an attitude. It's understandable.

And so, except the Lacedaemonians at the Granicus;
and afterwards at Issos; and at the final
battle where the dread army the Persians
had massed at Arbela was swept away:
which had set out for Arbela for victory, and was swept away.

And out of that remarkable panhellenic expedition.
so victorious and so illustrious,
so celebrated and so glorified
as no other before had ever been glorified,
and so incomparable, we were born:
a new world of Greeks, a great one.

We, the Alexandrians, the Antiocheans,
the Seleucians, and the innumerable
remaining Greeks of Egypt and of Syria,
and those in Persia, and in Media, and all the others.
With our far-reaching empire,
our various actions, the result of prudent adaptation,
and the Greek Common Language
which we brought far into Bactria, even to the Indians.

What's all this talk about the Lacedaemonians now!

Translation: Kimon Friar​


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Δεν θα έβαζα το damn σε μετάφραση ποιήματος του Καβάφη. Θα έγραφα:
Who needs to talk about the Lacedaemonians now!
Θα πρόσθετα και το the, αν και μου χαλάει το μέτρο.
Αλλά, αφού είναι και να διαλέξουμε, προτιμώ (κι εγώ) το πρώτο:
Talk about the Lacedaemonians now!
Κάτσε συ τώρα να μιλάς για Λακεδαιμόνιους!
Νομίζω ότι έχει την απαραίτητη ειρωνεία, όπως κι αν θέλει να ερμηνεύσει κάποιος το ποίημα.


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 21, 2011)

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω John Mavrogordato και συμφωνώ σε πολλά με τις παρατηρήσεις (και τις δοκιμές) του Νίκου και τα σχόλια του Αζιμούθιου. Ωστόσο, βλέπω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα. Στην απόδοση του Mavrogordato, όπως και σε άλλες, όχι όλες) χρησιμοποιείται το οριστικό άρθρο ("Talk about *the *Lacedaemonians now!") Ο Καβάφης δεν χρησιμοποιεί άρθρο ("Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!") – και έτσι μετατρέπει το «Λακεδαιμόνιοι» σε επιθετικοποιημένο ουσιαστικό, είναι σαν να λέει «Για ηλίθιους να μιλούμε τώρα!» Το «Λακεδαιμόνιοι» χωρίς άρθρο δηλοί ιδιότητα ή χαρακτηριστικά, διευρύνει το νόημα, συμπεριλαμβάνει όλους όσοι συμπεριφέρονται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Νομίζω, λοιπόν, ότι αν πούμε "Talk about Lacedaemonians now!", είμαστε ακριβείς χωρίς να χαλάμε τον ρυθμό της φράσης. 
Γενικότερα, είναι γνωστό ότι ως μεταφραστές πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί στη χρήση οριστικού και αόριστου άρθρου. Συχνά τα άρθρα αυτά δεν συμπίπτουν στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά. (Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει παλαιότερο σχετικό νήμα στη Λεξιλογία. Αν δεν υπάρχει, καλό θα ήταν να δημιουργηθεί.) Ωστόσο, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν έχουμε τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Η απάλειψη του οριστικού άρθρου είναι εδώ νόμιμη και meaningful και στις δυο γλώσσες.
Χαίρομαι που συνέβαλα σε ένα τόσο παραγωγικό νήμα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2011)

Ψηφίζω την πρώτη επιλογή: _Talk about the Lacedaemonians now!_
Αρκούντως ειρωνική, αλλά στη σωστή δόση. Αυτός που μιλά έχει πλήρη επίγνωση ότι δεν χρειάζεται να υψώσει τον τόνο· με όλα όσα έχει πει έως εδώ, τα γεγονότα μόνα τους μιλούν, η ίδια η ζωή έχει δείξει το λάθος των Λακεδαιμονίων, τους έχει απογυμνώσει απ' όλη τους την ψωροπερηφάνια. Το ύφος στο τέλος χαμηλώνει, ο ποιητής αποσύρεται στο σκοτάδι, αφήνοντας σχεδόν ψιθυριστά την τελευταία μαχαιριά.

Όχι, το Who gives a damn καταντά αναιδές, το περιμένεις από το στόμα ενός πολυάσχολου μπίζνεσμαν, ενός εφημεριδά που ζει τη ζωή πυρετωδώς λεπτό προς λεπτό. Υπεροψία και μέθη μου μεταδίδει.

(Παρεμπιπτόντως βρίσκω το στίχο μεταφρασμένο ακριβώς με τις ίδιες λέξεις και στη μετάφραση Avi Sharon. Το σημειώνω για την πληρότητα του πράγματος).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> What's all this talk about the Lacedaemonians now!
> 
> Translation: Kimon Friar​


Να προσθέσουμε κι αυτό στο πολ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

Δεν έχει νόημα, αφού όσοι ψήφισαν δεν μπορούν να ξαναψηφίσουν...


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

@arberlis:
Δίκιο έχεις για το άρθρο και, κυρίως, δίκιο και για τα προβλήματα με τα άρθρα. Αν έχει συζητηθεί κάπου, δεν θα είναι συνολική και συστηματική προσέγγιση, μόνο αναφορά σε περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. ότι δεν χρειάζεται κάθε αόριστο _a/an_ της αγγλικής να το κάνουμε _ένας_ στα ελληνικά. Ας το βάλουμε κι αυτό σε κοντινό ραφάκι.

Έχω ειδικότερο πρόβλημα με το ποίημα του Καβάφη, αλλά όχι τώρα τον χρόνο να το συζητήσουμε. Θέλω δηλαδή από τους καβαφιστές του φόρουμ να μου εξηγήσουν γιατί θεωρείται ότι το ποίημα τα βάζει με τους Λακεδαιμόνιους και δεν θεωρείται ότι ειρωνεύεται και τον ιμπεριαλισμό του Αλέξανδρου (μου έχει κολλήσει το brave new world of the Greeks :) ).


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2011)

Ως καβαφιστής δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω γιατί δεν είμαι· ως απλός αναγνώστης δικαιούμαι; Θα το ήθελα γιατί, Νίκελ, με εκπλήσσει τα μέγιστα η πρότασή σου. Πώς είναι δυνατόν να το λες αυτό; Όλο το ποίημα είναι ένας ύμνος στην πανελλήνια εξόρμηση, που δεν είναι μόνο εξάπλωση γεωγραφική, δεν είναι αποικισμός του δυτικοευρωπαϊκού στιλ, είναι πάνω απ' όλα "ποικίλη δράση των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών". Εκεί βλέπει ο ποιητής το κατόρθωμα. Αυτή είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η φράση που σφραγίζει το ποίημα, κι ας έρχεται δεύτερη στην ιεραρχία μετά την ειρωνική κατακλείδα που απαξιώνει τους Λακεδαιμόνιους. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλιστα αυτή τη φράση θα άξιζε να συγκρίνουμε, να δούμε πώς την έχουν εννοήσει οι διάφοροι μεταφραστές.

Μα θα έγραφε καταδικαστικά Αλεξανδρινός για Αλεξανδρινό; (τον Αλέξανδρο εννοώ)

Όσο για την τεχνική τεκμηρίωση του πράγματος, το καβαφικό ποίημα παρουσιάστηκε το 1931, ο γενναίος νέος κόσμος του Χάξλεϋ το 1932. Σύμπτωση; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είχαν ανταλλάξει σκέψεις Καβάφης και Χάξλεϋ; Ο τίτλος του Χάξλεϋ παραπέμπει ομολογημένα στον Σαίξπηρ. Από την άλλη ο Καβάφης χρησιμοποιεί άλλα επίθετα, δεν λέει "γενναίος", λέει "ελληνικός καινούριος κόσμος, μέγας". Αλλού δίνει το βάρος.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Δεν υπονοώ ότι ο Καβάφης έπαιξε πάνω σε σεξπιρική ή χαξλεϊκή φράση· μέσα μου πήρε αυτή τη διάσταση, σε εποχές μετά το διάβασμα του Χάξλεϊ. Για τον υπόλοιπο προβληματισμό, φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι μόνο δικός μου, αλλά να που και ο Κίλι δεν έχει την ίδια σιγουριά με σένα.

Διάβασε από αυτό το σημείο (για την ακρίβεια, διάβασε όσο θέλεις, αλλά εγώ εκεί έπεσα τώρα):
The poem that best represents the complexities of the poet’s perspective on history is the next to last he published during his life-time, “In the Year 200 B.C.,” a work so subtle in its mode that it demands careful reading to unravel its apparent ambiguities, though part of its force lies in the residue of ambiguity it permits: the truth of an attitude that is nevertheless open to ironic treatment.
http://www.cavafy.com/companion/essays/content.asp?id=9

Δεν το έχω χωνέψει, του έριξα τώρα μόνο μια γρήγορη ματιά, αλλά το θέμα έχει ενδιαφέρον και μπορούμε να το εξετάσουμε με ράθυμους ρυθμούς. :)


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 21, 2011)

Τώρα που, όπως φαίνεται, «νίκησε» ο John Mavrogordato στο poll, ας πούμε δυο λόγια για τον άνθρωπο. Τα ελάχιστα που ξέρω για αυτόν είναι ότι ήταν καθηγητής Νεότερης Ελληνικής Γλώσσας και Λογοτεχνίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης, γεννήθηκε το 1882 και πέθανε το 1970, και ήταν ο πρώτος μεταφραστής του πλήρους corpus της καβαφικής ποίησης που εκδόθηκε για πρώτη φορά από τον εκδοτικό οίκο Chatto & Windus το 1951. Ο Πήτερ Μάκριτζ έχει γράψει βιογραφικό του Μαυροκορδάτου εδώ

http://press.oxforddnb.com/index/53/101053079/


αλλά, δυστυχώς, θέλει συνδρομή για να το διαβάσεις. Αν κανένας από τους φίλους μπορεί να μπει και να μας δώσει περισσότερα στοιχεία, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων. 
Ο Γ. Π. Σαββίδης σε διάλεξή του στο Cambridge το 1984 (που περιλαμβάνεται στα Μικρά Καβαφικά. Α΄ Τόμος, σ. 361-379) χαρακτηρίζει τον Mavrogordato “not only a gentleman and a scholar like Cavafy, but [who] had also some of the poet’s ear for rhythm and sound-patterns”. O Σαββίδης επίσης παραθέτει (στα Μικρά Καβαφικά. Β΄ Τόμος, σ. 216) επιστολή του Mavrogordato στον Καβάφη, το 1932, όπου αφού του εκφράζει τον μεγάλο του θαυμασμό, του ζητάει αντίτυπα των τελευταίων ποιημάτων του. 
Αυτό το καθυστερημένο obituary στη Λεξιλογία για έναν ακόμη από τους παλιούς (πατέρες) μεταφραστές θα ήταν ευχής έργο να εμπλουτιστεί.

ΥΓ. Νίκο, ως προς την απορία σου (#16), θα συμφωνήσω με τον Earion (#17). Το εγκώμιο του Καβάφη για τον Αλέξανδρο και την κληρονομιά του, την ελληνιστική εποχή, είναι απολύτως ευθύ και θετικό, δεν έχει τίποτα το ειρωνικό. Αυτό συνάγεται όχι μόνο από τούτο το ποίημα αλλά και από το σύνολο του έργου του. Γενικότερα, η νεότερη κριτική παράδοση που θεωρεί την ειρωνεία το κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό της καβαφικής ποίησης παντού και πάντα είναι λανθασμένη. Ο ευθύς και κατηγορηματικός Καβάφης είναι εξίσου (για να μην πω περισσότερο) πραγματικός όσο και ο πλάγιος και ειρωνικός. Ακόμη γενικότερα, μπορεί η ειρωνεία να είναι εξέχον χαρακτηριστικό της νεοτερικής (modernist) ποίησης αλλά δεν είναι το αποκλειστικό και είναι λάθος να την αναζητάμε εκεί που δεν υπάρχει. Επίσης, θα πρέπει να μην ταυτίζουμε την ειρωνεία με τον σαρκασμό. Η ειρωνεία στη λογοτεχνία είναι κάτι πολύ ευρύτερο. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να φωτίσουμε την έννοια της ειρωνείας, μιλώντας γι’ αυτήν μεταφορικά ή αναλυτικά. Η ειρωνεία είναι μια φιλοφρόνηση στον ακροατή, μια αυτονόητη a priori αναγνώριση της ευφυίας του. Με την ειρωνεία κλείνει ο συγγραφέας στον αναγνώστη το μάτι. Προϋποθέτει και υποβάλλει την αποδοχή ενός ευρέος φάσματος δυνατοτήτων, μεταξύ των οποίων περιλαμβάνεται και το ενδεχόμενο της αυτοκριτικής και αυτοειρωνείας. Ο σαρκασμός είναι πρόδηλος και δημώδης, η ειρωνεία είναι λανθάνουσα και αστική. Είναι η αναγνώριση των αντιφάσεων, η παραδοχή ότι δεν υπάρχει ένα μόνο είδος εμπειρίας, αντίληψης ή γνώσης, αλλά πολλά και αντιφερόμενα. Όχι ένα αποκλειστικό νόημα αλλά πολλά και συμπληρωματικά. Είναι μια πλάγια γνώση ή το κράτημα σε κάποια απόσταση, ούτε μικρή ούτε μεγάλη. Η ειρωνεία είναι πάντα δραματική. Είναι θεωρητική και στοχαστική. Αυτούς τους όρους πληροί στο ακέραιο η καβαφική ποίηση. Έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα αυτό παλαιότερα, στο δοκίμιό μου "Σικελιανός και Καβάφης: Επικαιρότητα και χρήση της ποίησής τους", περ. ΝΕΑ ΕΣΤΙΑ, τχ. 1781, Σεπτέμβριος 2005, σ. 359-366. Αν κανείς ενδιαφέρεται, το έχω σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2011)

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι πάρα πολύ, κύριε Μπερλή! Θα το ήθελα αν γίνεται. 

Παραθέτω και τη μετάφραση της Barnstone με μια ακόμα εκδοχή του τελευταίου στίχου: 

*Constantine P. Cavafy - In 200 B.C.*
"Alexander son of Philip and the Greeks, except the Lacedaimonians--"

We can very well imagine
that they in Sparta were wholly indifferent 
to this inscription. "Except the Lacedaemonians"—
but naturally. The Spartans would not be
led and ordered about
like valuable servants. At any rate,
without a Spartan king as leader,
a Panhellenic campaign 
would not seem of great consequence to them.

Ah, of course "except the Lacedaemonians."

This, too, is a stance. It’s understood.

This way, “except the Lacedaemonians” at Granikos,
and later at Issus, then the final battle
when the formidable army 
that the Persians rallied at Arbela was swept away,
the army that from Arbela set out for victory was swept away.

And from that marvelous Panhellenic campaign,
victorious, most brilliant,
most renowned, glorified,
as no one before was glorified,
incomparable—we were born,
the great new Hellenic world.

We, the Alexandrians, the Antiochians,
the Seleucids, and the numerous
other Greeks of Egypt and Syria
and in Media, and in Persia, and so many more.
With our far-flung lands,
with the flexible action of judicious adjustments.
And we carried the Common Greek Language
as far as Bactria, as far as the Indians.

*Should we speak of Lacedaemonians now!*


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 21, 2011)

Κρίμα που η απόδοση της Barnstone δεν έπαιξε στο poll! Είναι πολύ καλή. Η μήπως να έλεγε talk αντί για speak;


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2011)

Κι εμένα θα μου έκανε καλό η ανάγνωση του δοκιμίου σου, arberlis. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες φιγούρες για αντιβολή! Μου φαίνονται τόσο φοβερά...αντιποδικές!

--Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2011)

Earion said:


> "ποικίλη δράση των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών". (...) Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλιστα αυτή τη φράση θα άξιζε να συγκρίνουμε, να δούμε πώς την έχουν εννοήσει οι διάφοροι μεταφραστές.



Ε, να πλύνω κι εγώ κάνα πιάτο:

with the nuanced policy of judicious integration (Daniel Mendelsohn)

and their various attempts at judicious adaptations (Ευάγγελος Σαχπέρογλου)

our various actions, the result of prudent adaptation (Kimon Friar)

with the flexible action of judicious adjustments (Aliki Barnstone)


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> να μου εξηγήσουν γιατί θεωρείται ότι το ποίημα τα βάζει με τους Λακεδαιμόνιους και δεν θεωρείται ότι ειρωνεύεται και τον ιμπεριαλισμό του Αλέξανδρου (μου έχει κολλήσει το brave new world of the Greeks :) ).


 


Earion said:


> Όλο το ποίημα είναι ένας ύμνος στην πανελλήνια εξόρμηση, που δεν είναι μόνο εξάπλωση γεωγραφική, δεν είναι αποικισμός του δυτικοευρωπαϊκού στιλ, είναι πάνω απ' όλα "ποικίλη δράση των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών". Εκεί βλέπει ο ποιητής το κατόρθωμα. (...)
> Μα θα έγραφε καταδικαστικά Αλεξανδρινός για Αλεξανδρινό;


 


arberlis said:


> ΥΓ. Νίκο, ως προς την απορία σου (#16), θα συμφωνήσω με τον Earion (#17). Το εγκώμιο του Καβάφη για τον Αλέξανδρο και την κληρονομιά του, την ελληνιστική εποχή, είναι απολύτως ευθύ και θετικό, δεν έχει τίποτα το ειρωνικό. Αυτό συνάγεται όχι μόνο από τούτο το ποίημα αλλά και από το σύνολο του έργου του. Γενικότερα, η νεότερη κριτική παράδοση που θεωρεί την ειρωνεία το κυρίαρχο χαρακτηριστικό της καβαφικής ποίησης παντού και πάντα είναι λανθασμένη. Ο ευθύς και κατηγορηματικός Καβάφης είναι εξίσου (για να μην πω περισσότερο) πραγματικός όσο και ο πλάγιος και ειρωνικός. Ακόμη γενικότερα, μπορεί η ειρωνεία να είναι εξέχον χαρακτηριστικό της νεοτερικής (modernist) ποίησης αλλά δεν είναι το αποκλειστικό και είναι λάθος να την αναζητάμε εκεί που δεν υπάρχει.


 
[nickel:] το θέμα έχει ενδιαφέρον και μπορούμε να το εξετάσουμε με ράθυμους ρυθμούς. :) 

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι μάλλον κατηγορηματικός είναι ο Καβάφης εδώ, αλλά αυτό αποτελεί αδύνατο σημείο του ποιήματός του. Και για να τσιτάρω από το δοκίμιο του arberlis με το οποίο εμπλουτιστήκαμε άρτι, "αντίθετο του ειρωνικού λόγου είναι ο λόγος που αφήνεται έκθετος στην ειρωνεία των άλλων, του συνομιλητή, του ακροατή ή του αναγνώστη". Ε, αυτό το

Κι απ’ την θαυμάσια πανελλήνιαν εκστρατεία,
την νικηφόρα, την περίλαμπρη,
την περιλάλητη, την δοξασμένη
ως άλλη δεν δοξάσθηκε καμιά,
την απαράμιλλη

[ΣΣ: δε θα 'πρεπε να λέει "που ως άλλη";]

με αυτό το κρεσέντο των επιθέτων και τα δύο απανωτά σύνθετα με περι-, αυτό το κομμάτι λοιπόν κάλλιστα μπορεί, εφόσον δεχτούμε ότι δεν περιέχει ειρωνεία, να γίνει στόχος της δυσπιστίας=>ειρωνείας μιας κάποιας μερίδας αναγνωστών (γιατί βέβαια οι αναγνώστες είναι πολλοί). Εμένα τουλάχιστον με ξένισε, όταν το διάβασα. Όχι ένα, όχι δύο, αλλά έξι +1 επίθετα (το +1 είναι το "άλλη καμιά")! Αυτό το παραξένεμα, λοιπόν, μπορεί να οδηγήσει τους συγκεκριμένους αναγνώστες στην προσπάθεια να σώσουν τον ποιητή στα ίδια τους τα δύσπιστα μάτια, πώς; με το να φλερτάρουν με την καθησυχαστική ιδέα ότι εδώ ο αγαπημένος τους ποιητής δεν μπορεί να σοβαρολογεί απολύτως, μάλλον κάνει και λίγο πλάκα. Διότι ειρωνεία προς Λακεδαιμονίους χωρίς αυτοειρωνεία προς Αλέξανδρο είναι κομμάτι προβληματική.

Ανάλογη αίσθηση αποτυχίας μου έδινε πάντα και η παντιέρα των εκκλησιαστικών καβαφικών, η φράση του δηλαδή για τον "ένδοξό μας βυζαντινισμό", που λες και γράφτηκε για να κλείσουν κάποια στόματα, αφού συνέχεια καμιά δεν είχε μέσα στο έργο του.

Yours ραθύμως :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Costas said:


> [Αυτό το παραξένεμα, λοιπόν, μπορεί να οδηγήσει τους συγκεκριμένους αναγνώστες στην προσπάθεια να σώσουν τον ποιητή στα ίδια τους τα δύσπιστα μάτια, πώς; με το να φλερτάρουν με την καθησυχαστική ιδέα ότι εδώ ο αγαπημένος τους ποιητής δεν μπορεί να σοβαρολογεί απολύτως, μάλλον κάνει και λίγο πλάκα.


Πας καλά. Ραθύμως μεν, αλλά καλά. :)


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 21, 2011)

Ομολογώ ότι η προσέγγιση του Κώστα στο ακανθώδες τελικά πρόβλημα του ειρωνικού ή μη ειρωνικού χαρακτήρα του «200 π.Χ.» με εντυπωσίασε και με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Έβαλα ξανά το ποίημα κάτω. Μολονότι τα «περίλαμπρη, περιλάλητη εκστρατεία» κλπ. τα βλέπω να εκτίθενται πράγματι στην ειρωνεία του αναγνώστη (άρα, ο ποιητής, στην σοβαρότητα, την μη ειρωνική ευθύτητα των λεγομένων του, έχει μάλλον αποτύχει), από τον στίχο «βγήκαμε εμείς• ελληνικός καινούργιος κόσμος, μέγας» και στη συνέχεια «Εμείς οι Αλεξανδρείς, οι Αντιοχείς κλπ.» μέχρι το τέλος είναι σοβαρός, ευθύς και πειστικός χωρίς να εκτίθεται. 
Ας δούμε τις δυνάμεις που δρουν στο ποίημα στο σύνολό του. Από τη μία πλευρά οι Σπαρτιάτες, που δεν είναι «για να τους οδηγούν και να τους προστάζουν», και από την άλλη όλοι εμείς οι άλλοι που την «Κοινήν Ελληνική Λαλιά ως μέσα στην Βακτριανή την πήγαμεν, ως τους Ινδούς». Κανονικά, αυτή η «δραματική ένταση» μεταξύ των δύο μερών δεν θα έπρεπε να υπαγορεύει κανένα «μήνυμα», δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ηθικό περιεχόμενο. Το περιεχόμενό της θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο «δραματικό» και το ηθικό «νόημα» να είναι συνεχώς μετέωρο χωρίς να κλίνει ούτε από δω ούτε από κει (αυτός είναι ο θρίαμβος της «ειρωνείας»). Έλα, όμως, που δεν είναι. Η αίσθησή μας ότι ο ποιητής αποδοκιμάζει τους Σπαρτιάτες και καλύπτει τους «άλλους» είναι και παραμένει μετά από πολλά διαβάσματα ισχυρή. Ίσως τελικά το ποίημα δεν είναι από τα καλύτερά του ποιητή… Αν πράγματι αδειάζει τους Σπαρτιάτες τόσο σκαιά, χωρίς να τους αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο να πουν τα δικά τους, τότε βεβαιότατα το ποίημα δεν είναι από τα καλύτερά του.


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2011)

Να προσθέσω εις επίρρωσιν ότι δεν είναι μόνο "πλην Λακεδαιμονίων". "Πλην Δημοσθένους", επίσης, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε, και "πλην τόσων άλλων" αντιμακεδόνων μέσα στις πόλεις οι οποίες ακολούθησαν θέλοντας και μη τον Αλέξαντρο, έχοντας συνήθως και μακεδονικές φρουρές ή κάτι ανάλογο στις ακροπόλεις τους. Η σύγκρουση πόλεων-κρατών και μακεδονικής μοναρχίας, επαρχιώτικης δημοκρατίας-αυτονομίας-ελευθερίας και κοσμοπολιτίκης αυτοκρατορίας, είναι η κατεξοχήν τραγική σύγκρουση της αρχαίας ελληνικής ιστορίας και έχει απασχολήσει αμέτρητα μυαλά και ευαισθησίες. Πολύ σωστά λέει ο Άρης Μπερλής ότι η αντιπαράθεση Λακεδαιμονίων και των υπολοίπων που έφτασαν στον Ινδό (αλλά ο Αλέξαντρος είχε απολύσει τους Έλληνες πλην Μακεδόνων μετά την κατάλυση της Περσικής Αυτοκρατορίας το 330 π.Χ. ή κάπου εκεί, άρα οι ελληνικές πόλεις ως πόλεις δεν έφτασαν στον Ινδό --διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) είναι δραματική και όχι ηθική. Η υπόλοιπη περιγραφή είναι όντως πολύ ωραία --υπερασπίζεται το οικουμενικό ελληνικό ("ελληνιστικό" το είπαν) σπίτι του ο Καβάφης, το 'εμείς' του, την ταυτότητά του. Αλλά στο επίμαχο κομμάτι το χάνει λίγο, παρασύρεται απ' το συναίσθημά του. Αποσιωπά την αλλοίωση της προσωπικότητας του Αλεξάνδρου, τους φόνους αγαπητών εταίρων και ιστορικών, τις εκθεμελιώσεις πόλεων που αντιστάθηκαν σθεναρά, τους εμπρησμούς ανακτόρων κλπ., και αφήνεται μόνο στις περιλάλητες όντως, ένδοξες νίκες μιας μοναδικής ιστορικής προσωπικότητας και του στρατού του, που γρήγορα έγινε πολυεθνικός. Και βέβαια υπήρξαν κι άλλες κατακτήσεις εξίσου αν όχι περισσότερο εντυπωσιακές ως τα χρόνια του ποιητή, όπως του Τζέγκις Χαν, αν μου επιτρέπεται να ρίξω αυτό το...τούβλο. Μπροστά σε τέτοιες ενστάσεις, η άλλη λύση είναι να δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη ειρωνείας, κατά nickel. Ό,τι και να πούμε εμείς, με τον Καβάφη νεκρό, μόνο εικασίες μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Η τελική επιλογή είναι προσωπική και ανήκει στον αναγνώστη. Το ποίημα πλάθεται _και_ απ' αυτόν.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 21, 2011)

Πολύ άργησα κι έχασα μια εξαίσια κουβέντα σ' ένα από τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα νήματα της Λεξιλογίας. 

Καβαφιστής, όπως υποψιάζομαι ότι θα τον όριζε ο nickel, δεν είμαι, αλλά και το έργο του ποιητή το αγαπώ και το 200 π.Χ. είναι ένα από τα αγαπημένα ποιήματά μου και η "ποικίλη δράση των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών" είναι ο στίχος που ανέκαθεν με συγκλόνιζε κι άνετα θα τον έκαμα... εμβληματική μου φράση. Εκπλήσσομαι τόσο από την τάση του nickel να βρει ειρωνία στον ύμνο του Καβάφη στον ελληνιστικό κόσμο (ο ιμπεριαλισμός του Αλέξανδρου είναι μια έννοια φτιαγμένη στα μέτρα της δικής μας εποχής, όχι εκείνης), όσο κι από την κρίση του arberlis που θεωρεί το ποίημα όχι ιδιαιτέρως επιτυχημένο. Έτσι είμαστε όμως οι άνθρωποι και στους ίδιους στίχους μπορεί να βλέπουμε πράγματα εντελώς διαφορετικά.

Για το φτωχό μυαλό μου δεν υπήρξε ποτέ άλλη ανάγνωση εκτός από αυτήν σύμφωνα με την οποία ο κοσμοπολίτης Αλεξανδρινός υμνεί τον νέο ελληνικό κόσμο χωρίς επιφυλάξεις και, κατά μείζονα λόγο, ειρωνίες, αφήνοντας μια νότα περιφρόνησης για τον επαρχιώτικο συντηρητισμό των Λακεδαιμονίων που η ίδια η Ιστορία έχει ξεπεράσει. Γιατί, ούτε στο ελάχιστο δεν μου φαίνεται νάναι κλειδί του ποιήματος το επιμύθιό του. Η καρδιά του είναι οι στοχαστικές προσαρμογές.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι όλα αυτά ξεκινούν από τις προκαταλήψεις μου. Επειδή πάντα έβρισκα τους Αντιοχείς, τους Αλεξανδρείς κι ακόμη περισσότερο τους Έλληνες της Βακτριανής και της Ινδίας πολύ πιο συναρπαστικούς από τους Αθηναίους και τους Σπαρτιάτες των κλασσικών χρόνων. Και σίγουρα έφταιγαν οι στοχαστικές προσαρμογές. Γιατί είναι δύσκολο να μείνεις ασυγκίνητος από την περιπέτεια ανθρώπων που έδρασαν πολλές χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα μακριά από τη μεσογειακή κοιτίδα τους για να βρεθούν ανάμεσα στον Ώξο και τον Ινδικό Καύκασο. Κάποτε κάτι είχε γράψει κι εγώ για αυτήν την ιστορία, για τη συνύπαρξη του ελληνικού με το ιρανικό και το ινδικό στοιχείο (http://rogerios.wordpress.com/2009/12/08/οι-έλληνες-στη-βακτριανή-μέρος-α΄/, και τα επόμενα τρία ποστ). Γιατί προσωπικά με συγκλόνιζε το πώς ένας Ινδός μονάρχης του 3ου αι, διάλεξε να σμιλέψει τη διδασκαλία του Βούδα στην οποία πίστευε σε τρεις γλώσσες: τη μητρική του, τα αραμαϊκά και τα ελληνικά. Και με συγκλόνιζε ακόμη περισσότερο που αυτά τα ελληνικά που κάποιοι μιλούσαν κι έγραφαν στα βουνά του σημερινού Αφγανιστάν δεν ήταν κάποιο γλωσσικό απολίθωμα, αλλά μια γλώσσα ζωντανή που παρακολουθούσε τις εξελίξεις στην άλλη άκρη του κόσμου, στην Αντιόχεια ή στην Αθήνα. Και δυσκολευόμουν να πιστέψω πώς οι άνθρωποι αυτοί κρατούσαν ζωντανή την επαφή με τη μακρινή μητρόπολη, όταν του χώριζαν τόσα χιλιόμετρα και τόσα γεωφυσικά εμπόδια. Μια ματιά στον χάρτη φαντάζομαι ότι θα πείσει και τους πιο δύσπιστους.

Φλυάρησα μάταια λοιπόν. Ας πω μονάχα ότι το δύσκολο πρόβλημα απόδοσης το έθεσε ο Κώστας. Και με την ξινή μου διάθεση θα ομολογήσω ότι από τις προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών στα αγγλικά καμία δεν πλησιάζει καν το μεγαλείο του καβαφικού στίχου. Βλέποντας και μια γαλλική μετάφραση 
("_Avec les territoires étendus et l'éclosion
d'un vaste arc-en-ciel d'ajustements conceptuels_". François Sommaripas) πάλι ανικανοποίητος μένω, έστω και σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Οι φίλοι συλλεξιλόγοι με περισσότερο χρόνο, δεξιοτεχνία ή πιο πλούσια βιβλιοθήκη θα μπορούσαν να βρουν κι άλλες, πιο "έγκυρες" μεταφράσεις του ποιήματος στα γαλλικά. Εγώ, ίσως κάτι να ψέλλιζα για "adaptations réfléchies" και ν' αστοχούσα παταγωδώς.

Τέλος ασυνάρτητης φλυαρίας...

[ούτε απόψε θα το γράψω το ποστ που ήθελα]


----------



## arberlis† (Feb 22, 2011)

Το ποίημα, Ρογήρε, το κρίνω αποτυχημένο μόνο από την άποψη της δραματικής ειρωνείας, που, καλώς ή κακώς, έχουμε μάθει να θεωρούμε ως το αποκλειστικό κριτήριο (και, συνακόλουθα, μοναδική αξία) της καβαφικής ποίησης. Αυτό, τελικά, όπως το βλέπω σήμερα (όχι προ έξι ετών) είναι λάθος. Αν κρίνουμε το ποίημα από καθαρά λυρική άποψη, τότε είναι επιτυχές. 
Παρ' όλα αυτά, θεωρώ πολύ εύστοχες και παραγωγικές τις σαρωτικές επισημάνσεις του Κώστα.
Λυπάμαι που δεν θα μπορέσω αύριο να συμβάλω στη συζήτηση. Θα είμαι εκτός Αθηνών και δεν χρησιμοποιώ laptop. Συνεχίστε εσείς σε αυτό το πολύ σπουδαίο όπως εξελίχτηκε νήμα και την Τετάρτη θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Ας πω μονάχα ότι το δύσκολο πρόβλημα απόδοσης το έθεσε ο Κώστας.


Όχι εγώ, αγαπητέ, αλλά ο Earion:


Earion said:


> είναι πάνω απ' όλα "ποικίλη δράση των στοχαστικών προσαρμογών". Εκεί βλέπει ο ποιητής το κατόρθωμα. Αυτή είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, η φράση που σφραγίζει το ποίημα, κι ας έρχεται δεύτερη στην ιεραρχία μετά την ειρωνική κατακλείδα που απαξιώνει τους Λακεδαιμόνιους. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλιστα αυτή τη φράση θα άξιζε να συγκρίνουμε, να δούμε πώς την έχουν εννοήσει οι διάφοροι μεταφραστές.


Εγώ απλώς έβαλα τα πιάτα στην πιατοθήκη!

Τώρα, όσον αφορά το δίλημμα οικουμενική αυτοκρατορία (και γενικώς επέκταση-εξάπλωση) ή πόλη-κράτος, η συνηγορία σου επαληθεύει αυτό που είπα, ότι είναι το μέγιστο 'φιλοσοφικό' δίλημμα της αρχαίας ελληνικής ιστορίας. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι παίζεις εντός έδρας, με την έννοια ότι ο Καβάφης αναπνέει σ' αυτή μέσα την αντίληψη, και η κλασική Ελλάδα τον απασχόλησε πολύ λιγότερο (με τις γνωστές βέβαια εξαιρέσεις, π.χ. των Θερμοπυλών, που τα θέματά τους και το ήθος τους δύσκολα βέβαια θα μπορούσε να τα είχε αντλήσει από την ελληνιστική εποχή...)

Μία όμως απορία-αντίρρηση: γιατί λες ότι η έννοια του ιμπεριαλισμού είναι πρωθύστερο σχήμα; Το imperium ή η _δημοκρατία_ δεν είναι έννοιες που τις ανακάλυψαν οι modernes και τις φόρεσαν καπέλο στους anciens. Αντίθετα, αυτό που εγώ βρίσκω πρωθύστερο, _σε κάθε εποχή_, είναι η εκτίμηση των μεταγενεστέρων ότι ένα πολιτειακό σχήμα για το οποίο κάποιοι άνθρωποι ήταν έτοιμοι καλώς-κακώς να δώσουν τη ζωή τους, ήταν ιστορικά "ξεπερασμένο". Δηλαδή, ακόμα κι αν είναι ιστορικά 'ξεπερασμένο', δηλ. καταδικασμένο να ηττηθεί από υπέρτερες δυνάμεις, αυτό καθόλου δεν επισύρει ψόγο εναντίον όσων αγωνίζονταν τότε γι' αυτό. Το τι είναι ιστορικά ξεπερασμένο κρίνεται μόνο μετά το τέλος του συγκεκριμένου επεισοδίου της ιστορίας, και θεωρείται ξεπερασμένο γιατί οι υπερασπιστές του το βρίσκουν πια μάταιο ν' αγωνιστούν γι' αυτό, γιατί το βλέπουν να ηττάται και να καταστρέφεται. Εκτός κι αν θεωρήσουμε ότι είναι και ηθικά ξεπερασμένο, αλλά από πού κι ως πού το σπαρτιατικό π.χ. (ή το αθηναϊκό κλπ.) κράτος ήταν ηθικά κατώτερο από το μακεδονικό;
Για να δώσω στο θέμα τη διάσταση που θέλω, να ρωτήσω με ένα παράδειγμα: αυτή τη στιγμή η υπεράσπιση του εθνικού κράτους και/ή του κοινωνικού κράτους είναι ξεπερασμένη ή όχι; Και αν υποθέσουμε ότι είναι, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι όσοι τάσσονται και αγωνίζονται υπέρ του σήμερα θα μπορεί κάποιος να τους χαρακτηρίσει ξεπερασμένους στενόμυαλους επαρχιώτες μετά από δύο χιλιάδες χρόνια; ή και μετά από πενήντα χρόνια;

Φλυαρία επίσης over...


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 22, 2011)

1. Mea culpa maxima! [βιαστικός κι απρόσεχτος αναγνώστης υπήρξα] Τα του Earion τω Earion, συνεπώς!

2. Κώστα, έθεσες πολλά και δύσκολα ζητήματα.

α. ακόμη κι αν η δημοκρατία και to imperium δεν είναι ακριβώς σύγχρονες έννοιες, ωστόσο η σημασία που είχαν στις διάφορες ιστορικές περιόδους έχει υποστεί πάμπολλες μεταβολές και μεταλλάξεις. Για να το πω απλοϊκά η σύγχρονη δυτική δημοκρατία πόση σχέση έχει με την αρχαία αθηναϊκή; Πέρα από την εγγενή στον άνθρωπο δίψα για περισσότερη εξουσία και πλούτο πόση σχέση έχουν τα σύγχρονα πολιτικά/ οικονομικά imperia με τη ρωμαϊκή αυτοκρατορία, αυτήν των Σελευκιδών ή εκείνη που εξουσίαζαν οι Αχαιμενίδες; Ή, διαφορετικά, η αντίληψη περί ιμπεριαλιστή Αλέξανδρου που συνεπάγεται και την αντίστοιχη ηθική απαξία (λίγο πολύ σαν να επρόκειτο απλώς για κάποιον Μπους του 4ου π.Χ. αι.) είναι εξόχως αναχρονιστική: κρίνει με βάση τις αντιλήψεις της εποχής μας πράξεις που εντάσσονται σε ολότελα διαφορετικό πλαίσιο.

β. όσον αφορά το πρωθύστερο περί ξεπερασμένου πολιτειακού σχήματος. Προφανώς κι έχεις δίκιο ως προς αυτό: η a posteriori κρίση μας δεν πρέπει να συνεπάγεται "καταδίκη" ή "απαξίωση" όσων υπερασπίστηκαν αυτό που τελικά ξεπεράστηκε από τις εξελίξεις. Και εν προκειμένω η προτίμηση για τις διαπολιτισμικές κοινωνίες των ελληνιστικών χρόνων έναντι της πόλης κράτους είναι συναισθηματική, δεν αποτελεί ιστορική κρίση. Άλλωστε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να υπεραπλουστεύουμε: η ελληνιστική εποχή έχει χώρο για πολλά και οπωσδήποτε και για την πόλη κράτος. Κι έπειτα, κάποιος διόλου τυχαίος είχε γράψει (προκλητικά, αλλά σοβαρά) ότι ίσως τελικά η χρυσή εποχή της ελληνικής πόλης κράτους να είναι οι δύο πρώτοι αιώνες της ρωμαϊκής αυτοκρατορίας. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει άσκηση κυριαρχίας, αλλά ήταν αυτό το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της;

Mutatis mutandis, τα αυτά ισχύουν και για το σύγχρονο πρόβλημα που έθεσες (αυτό του εθνικού κράτους vs ό,τι άλλο). Αλλά φοβούμαι ότι για απόψε θα μου ήταν δύσκολο να συζητήσω περισσότερο για ένα ζήτημα που εξάπτει πολύ πιο έντονα (και πάντως πιο φρέσκα) πάθη απ' ό,τι το δίπολο Λακεδαιμόνιοι-ελληνιστικές μοναρχίες.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2011)

Κι εγώ τώρα, πριν την πέσω για ύπνο, δυο λόγια μόνο:

Πρώτον, ότι δεν αποδόθηκε απαξία στον Αλέξαντρο με βάση τον ιμπεριαλισμό του. Αυτό το αφήσαμε έξω από τη συζήτηση. Συζήτηση όμως 'αξιολογικού' τρόπον τινά περιεχομένου για τη μοναρχία έναντι της δημοκρατίας υπάρχει ρητά από την εποχή του Ηροδότου και επίσης στο Βασιλειών Α μάλλον (εκεί που μιλάνε τέλος πάντων οι Εβραίοι για το αν θα πρέπει να αποχτήσουν βασιλιά ή όχι, τα υπέρ και τα κατά, και τελικά αποχτάνε τον Σαούλ). Δεν είναι τίποτα μοντέρνες ευαισθησίες αυτά, που δεν υπήρχαν ποτέ πριν. Η ιδιαιτερότητα κάθε εποχής δεν καταργεί τη διαχρονικότητα, έστω και διαλειπόντως, ορισμένων θεμελιωδών προβληματικών. Άλλωστε, αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε ούτε κλειδί ούτε κίνητρο για τη μελέτη και την προσπάθεια κατανόησης του παρελθόντος.

Δεύτερον, ναι, για μένα το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο της πόλης-κράτους είναι η κυριαρχία της, και όσα πήγασαν από αυτήν σε επίπεδο πολιτικής φιλοσοφίας. Για την προκλητική αλλά σοβαρή άποψη του άγνωστου σ' εμένα αλλά καθόλου τυχαίου που ανέφερες, θα χρειαζόμουν ανάπτυξη για να δω τι εννοεί και να κρίνω την άποψή του. Αλλά βέβαια ξεφεύγουμε έτσι από το νήμα. Τα 'χει αυτά ο Καβάφης!


----------



## Irini (Feb 22, 2011)

Τώρα εμένα γιατί θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο ένα "And we are going to talk about Lacedaemonians?"


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2011)

Βιαστικά και σε μεγάλο βαθμό με την πρόθεση να τσιγκλήσω, αλλά οπωσδήποτε αφού με προκάλεσε το ποίημα με τον τρόπο που τόσο εύστοχα ερμήνευσε ο Κώστας, έβαλα την απορία μου και νά που έσπευσαν τόσοι Καβαφιστές (με κάπα κεφαλαίο για τα μέτρα μου) να καταθέσουν κείμενα-στολίδια για το φόρουμ.

Ομολογώ ότι δεν έπαψε να μου πέφτει βαριά και μεγαλόστομη η στροφή με τα απανωτά επίθετα, που καταλήγει σε στίχο άξιο για σχολική εορτή. Και ύστερα η τεκμηρίωση, με τη σέσουλα, να χτίζει τον ύμνο στον Αλέξανδρο και τους Μακεδόνες. Μα γιατί άραγε να μολύνει όλον αυτό τον ύμνο, για να γράψει για τους Λακεδαιμόνιους; Γιατί να επιδιώξει να αναδείξει το μεγαλείο μιας εποχής μέσα από την αντίστιξη της απουσίας (και απαξίας) των Λακεδαιμονίων;

Τόσο απλοϊκή ήταν η απορία μου. Τα συντριπτικά σας επιχειρήματα, αν δεν με έχουν τουμπάρει, είναι επειδή κάποιος πρέπει πάντα να παίζει το ρόλο της αντιπολίτευσης. :)

Για παρηγοριά πήγα να διαβάσω αυτά που γράφει ο Κίλι, γιατί δεν προλάβαινα το απόγευμα. Τονίζω κάποια καίρια σημεία:

The poem that best represents the complexities of the poet’s perspective on history is the next to last he published during his life-time, “In the Year 200 B.C.,” a work so subtle in its mode that it demands careful reading to unravel its apparent ambiguities, though *part of its force lies in the residue of ambiguity it permits*: the truth of an attitude that is nevertheless open to ironic treatment. The historical context is deliberately complicated by the poem’s narrative focus: a monologue by a speaker living in 200 B.C. about a period of history that began some 130 years earlier. This monologue provides a survey of historical events, and their implications, from Alexander’s conquests in Persia to the “optimum moment of the decline of Hellenism” (to quote George Savidis’ note in _Collected Poems_), and, by suggestion, into the history of Hellenism beyond. The speaker’s attitude reflects his particular historical situation, which the title, emphasizing the date 200 B.C., identifies at the start. He begins his monologue with a bit of mild irony about the Spartans, who refused at a high point in their history to join Alexander’s pan-Hellenic expedition (invoked by the opening line) for the “understandable” reason, according to the speaker, that an expedition without a Spartan king in command couldn’t be taken very seriously. And as a consequence, the speaker implies, the Spartans denied themselves the glory of sharing in Alexander’s great victories at Granikos, Issus, and Arbela. More important, the Spartans could neither claim credit for, nor be part of, what emerged from Alexander’s conquests―and here the speaker waxes eloquent:
And from this marvelous pan-Hellenic expedition, 
triumphant, brilliant in every way, 
celebrated on all sides, glorified,
incomparable, we emerged:
the great new Hellenic world.

We the Alexandrians, the Antiochians,
the Selefkians, the countless
other Greeks of Egypt and Syria,
and those in Media, and Persia, and all the rest:
with our far-flung supremacy,
our flexible policy of judicious integration,
and our Common Greek Language
which we carried as far as Bactria, as far as the Indians.​ Given the quality of the rhetoric here and our knowledge of the particular Hellenism that most appealed to Cavafy, it is tempting to identify the poet with his speaker in these passages extolling “the great new Hellenic world” and leave it at that (as one important critic of Cavafy does [Timos Malanos in _The Poet C. P. Cavafy_]); but *if the weight of adjectives in the first passage, and the fulsome tone of pride in the second, do not raise suspicions of some irony on the poet’s part, the historical context, underlined by the title, should*. The speaker is delivering his eulogy to the new Hellenism just three years before the last of the Macedonian Philips was thoroughly routed by the Romans at Cynoscephalae and only ten years before the defeat of Antiochus III the Great at Magnesia, a defeat that established Roman supremacy over the great new world the speaker is celebrating in such unreserved―not to say grandiloquent―terms. Cavafy knows this history even if his speaker cannot. And though the speaker is merely telling the truth as he sees it―such _were_ Alexander’s victories and their consequences―his vision of history is limited, of course, to the time in which he lives.
The point is reinforced by the poem’s concluding line: “How can one talk about Lacedaimonians now!” The line may be read simply as the speaker’s final sarcastic gibe at the Spartans, who are now, in 200 B.C., no longer worth talking about for all the arrogant superiority they demonstrated in refusing to join Alexander’s expedition 130 years earlier; but given the broader context of the poem, Cavafy might well answer his speaker: *“How can one not talk about the Lacedaimonians now!”* If Sparta, once great and haughty, has now fallen on evil days, what is likely to befall the great new Hellenic world, now so proudly―and with this last sarcastic thrust, so haughtily― extolled? The history that followed hard on the speaker’s heels provides the final comment. And with this silent comment, *the poem raises Cavafy’s perspective above the speaker’s particular bias―one the poet himself has shared in earlier poems.* The perspective is that of the poet-historian who sees a more universal, and necessarily tragic, pattern behind even those periods of historical greatness that best manifest the cultural and political values he believes in: the far-flung supremacy of Hellenism, with its flexible policy of judicious integration and its common Greek language. Yet a residue of the truth expressed by the speaker survives the poet’s subtle irony about the speaker’s attitude. If the supremacy of the new Hellenism was ultimately doomed, as was the Spartan supremacy that preceded it and the Roman supremacy that followed, and if the haughtiness of those on top for the moment indicates a blindness to the underlying pattern that this historical rhythm illustrates, the legacy of *judicious integration* and the influence of the Greek language, celebrated by this speaker, did in fact outlive his limited perspective for many generations. *It is evidence of the poet’s mastery in this penultimate poem that he can in effect have his cake and eat it too: he can treat an attitude with irony and nevertheless succeed in persuading the reader of the truths contained in it.*​

Καθώς διάβαζα, σχεδόν περίμενα να αναφερθεί ο Κίλι στον Οσυμανδύα του Κιτς Σέλεϊ (). Μεγαλόστομος, λοιπόν, είναι ο άνθρωπος του 200 π.Χ. Και όταν αναφέρεται απαξιωτικά στους Λακεδαιμόνιους, δεν διαφέρει από την επιγραφή του αγάλματος του Οσυμανδύα: «Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!» Οι ποιητές, ωστόσο, γνωρίζουν πράγματα πέρα και από τα δύο αυτά σχόλια. Ορίστε, άλλη μια ανάγνωση.


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2011)

Του Κητς ή του Σέλλεϋ;
Πάντως, κι εγώ αυτές τις μέρες το σκεφτόμουνα το θέμα, χωρίς να έχω προσέξει τη χρονολογία 200 π.Χ., που ναί, απίθανο να είναι τυχαία. Σκεφτόμουνα δηλαδή το απλό ερώτημα: το 'εμείς' περιλαμβάνει τον Καβάφη ή όχι; Με βάση τη χρονολογία 200 π.Χ., το σκεπτικό του Κήλυ είναι άτρωτο, χωρίς βέβαια να αποδεικνύεται κιόλας. Οπότε ναι, μπορεί το μεγαλόστομο κρεσέντο με τα επίθετα κλπ. ως το "ελληνικός καινούργιος κόσμος, μέγας" να το λέει μόνο ο ομιλητής [-Καβάφης], ενώ στα όσα ακολουθούν, περί στοχαστικών προσαρμογών κλπ., ο ποιητής να συνυπολογίζει τον εαυτό του στο 'εμείς' του ομιλητή [+Καβάφης]. Στη δε τελευταία φράση, "για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!", να αποσύρεται πάλι [-Καβάφης].


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

Εκτός από το να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από τον Σέλεϊ... 

Νομίζω ότι ο ίδιος ο ποιητής δεν μπαίνει πουθενά στο ποίημα. Ακόμα και οι στοχαστικές προσαρμογές είναι ένα... στοχαστικό κρεσέντο του ανθρώπου του 200 π.Χ. Πληροφορούμαι ωστόσο ότι θα έχουμε και άλλες τοποθετήσεις προσεχώς, οπότε θα περιμένω.


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο ίδιος ο ποιητής δεν μπαίνει πουθενά στο ποίημα. Ακόμα και οι στοχαστικές προσαρμογές είναι ένα... στοχαστικό κρεσέντο του ανθρώπου του 200 π.Χ.


Ναι, κι αυτό γιατί όχι; everything goes, τελικά...


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2011)

Στο νήμα αυτό ψήφισα, αλλά χωρίς να παρέμβω. Θα σκάσω όμως αν δεν το πω. Με εξέπληξε η αντιποιητικότητα των περισσότερων μεταφράσεων.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

Να ανεβάσω όμως σιγά σιγά και μεταφράσεις που λείπουν:

“Alexander, son of Philip, and the Greeks except the Lacedaimonians...”

We can very well imagine
how completely indifferent the Spartans would have been
to this inscription. “Except the Lacedaimonians”—
naturally. The Spartans
weren’t to be led and ordered around
like precious servants. Besides,
a pan-Hellenic expedition without
a Spartan king in command
was not to be taken very seriously.
Of course, then, “except the Lacedaimonians.”

That’s certainly one point of view. Quite understandable.

So, “except the Lacedaimonians” at Granikos,
then at Issus, then in the decisive battle
where the terrible army
the Persians mustered at Arbela was wiped out:
it set out for victory from Arbela, and was wiped out.

And from this marvelous pan-Hellenic expedition,
triumphant, brilliant in every way,
celebrated on all sides, glorified
as no other has ever been glorified,
incomparable, we emerged:
the great new Hellenic world.

We the Alexandrians, the Antiochians,
the Selefkians, and the countless
other Greeks of Egypt and Syria,
and those in Media, and Persia, and all the rest:
with our far-flung supremacy,
our flexible policy of judicious integration,
and our Common Greek Language
which we carried as far as Bactria, as far as the Indians.

Talk about Lacedaimonians after that!

Translated by Edmund Keeley/Philip Sherrard​​


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

"Alexander, son of Philip, and the Greeks, except the Lacedaemonians . . ."

We can very easily imagine
how utterly indifferent they were in Sparta
to this inscription, “except the Lacedaemonians.”
But it was natural. The Spartans were not
of those who would let themselves be led and ordered about
like highly paid servants. Besides,
a Panhellenic campaign without
a Spartan king as commander in chief
would not have appeared very important.
O, most assuredly, “except the Lacedaemonians.”

That too is a stand. It is understood.

So, except the Lacedaemonians, at Granicus;
and then at Issus; and in the decisive battle
where the formidable army that the Persians
had massed at Arbela was swept away,
that had set out from Arbela for victory and was swept away.

And out of the remarkable Panhellenic campaign,
victorious, brilliant in every way,
celebrated far and wide, glorious
as no other had ever been glorified,
the incomparable: we were born;
a vast new Greek world, a great new Greek world.

We, the Alexandrians, the Antiocheans,
the Seleucians, and the innumerable
rest of the Greeks of Egypt and of Syria,
and of Media, and Persia, and the many others.
With our extensive empire,
with the varied action of our thoughtful adaptations,
and our common Greek, our Spoken Language,
we carried it into the heart of Bactria, to the Indians.

Are we going to talk of Lacedaemonians now!

Translated by Rae Dalven​


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2011)

“Alexander, son of Philip, and the Greeks, except the Lacedaemonians—”

It’s very easy to imagine everyone in Sparta
not giving a damn about that part of the inscription:
“except the Lacedaemonians”. It’s only natural.
The Spartans would never agree to be led about
and ordered around as if they were nothing more than
a bunch of well-paid servants. In any event,
a Panhellenic expedition being organized
without a Spartan king as its commander-in-chief
would certainly not be something to take too seriously.
So then, most assuredly: “except the Lacedaemonians”.

That’s certainly a stance. It’s understandable.

And so, therefore, except the Lacedaemonians, at Granikos
and, after that, at Issos and, after that, in the final battle,
where the fearsome army that the Persians had assembled
at Arvela was totally and completely destroyed:
they set out to win at Arvela, but were totally destroyed.

And out of that magnificent Panhellenic expedition,
victorious, brilliant in every sense of the word,
universally celebrated, and fittingly glorified
as none other had ever been glorified before,
this matchless expedition, we emerged:
a vast, freshly-minted Hellenic world.

We, the Alexandrians and the Antiocheans,
the Selefkians, and the diverse sorts of other
Greeks, those of Egypt and those of Syria,
those of Media and those of Persia, and many others.
With our far-reaching territories,
and our diverse policies of judicious integration,
and the common Greek language,
which we carried as far as Bactria, and even to India.

Who gives a damn about the Lacedaemonians!
Translated by Stratis Haviaras​


----------



## unique (Mar 2, 2011)

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει πρώτα να συμφωνήσουμε στο νόημα της φράσης και στη συνέχεια ασχοληθούμε με την πιο επιτυχημένη μετάφραση. Θα ήταν δηλαδή πιο εποικοδομητικό να συνεισφέρει κανείς με μια περίφραση (και να την υποστηρίξει με επιχειρήματα). Για παράδειγμα:
—Ύστερα από τα παραπάνω αξίζει άραγε τον κόπο να μιλάμε ακόμη για τους Λακεδαιμόνιους;
—Για δες την τωρινή τους κατάντια! Ποιος ασχολείται μαζί τους τώρα!
—Τώρα λοιπόν αγαπητέ αναγνώστη, αφού λάβεις υπ’ όψη σου τα παραπάνω καθώς και την παρακμή των σύγχρονων (200 π. Χ.) Λακεδαιμονίων, τοποθέτησέ τους στη θέση που τους αξίζει (ή έλα να συζητήσουμε γι’ αυτούς) κ.λπ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ανήκω στην ως τώρα σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία που φαίνεται να προτιμάει το: _Who gives a damn about the Lacedaemonians!_
> Με προβληματίζουν δύο μικρές λεπτομέρειες:
> Μήπως το _Who gives a damn_ είναι μια σταλιά περισσότερο έντονο από ένα πιο απλό, εξίσου περιφρονητικό _Who cares_, που θα ήταν αρκετό;
> και
> Γιατί οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν χρησιμοποιούν/δεν προτιμούν μια τόσο απλή και προφανή μετάφραση; Τι τους ενοχλεί που ενδεχομένως δεν κατανοεί ο μη φυσικός ομιλητής της γλώσσας; Εναλλακτικά, τι δεν βλέπουν/δεν διαισθάνονται στον στίχο του Καβάφη που είναι ενδεχομένως προφανές για τους φυσικούς ομιλητές της γλώσσας του ποιητή;


Μέσα στο μυαλό μου είσαι, ακριβώς έτσι σκέφτηκα κι εγώ.


sarant said:


> Χμ, εγώ ψήφισα το Damn... παρόλο που συμφωνώ ότι είναι πιο έντονο, διότι βρήκα πολύ καταλέξη τις αποδόσεις που έχουν now μέσα και τις απέκλεισα.


Κι εμένα αυτό μου συνέβη.


azimuthios said:


> Να συμπληρώσω εδώ ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις αποτελούν τους μισούς από τους λόγους που είμαι και απολαμβάνω τη Λεξιλογία. :)


Προσυπογράφω.

Μα πώς γίνεται πάντα κάποιοι να προλαβαίνουν να πουν αυτά που έχω κατά νου?


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 3, 2011)

Για τους λόγους που αναφέρουν οι προλαλήσαντες, ψήφισα κι εγώ το "Who gives a damn..."


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, αφού είναι και να διαλέξουμε, προτιμώ (κι εγώ) το πρώτο:
> Talk about the Lacedaemonians now!
> *Κάτσε συ τώρα να μιλάς για Λακεδαιμόνιους!*



@unique: Το επιχείρησα αυτό που λες, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι έκανα και διάνα.


----------



## unique (Mar 3, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι, με κάθε ειλικρίνεια... Αν δημοσιευόταν σήμερα αυτό το ποίημα, με μια άγνωστη υπογραφή, τι υποδοχή θα είχε;
Φοβάμαι, όχι καλή.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 3, 2011)

unique said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι, με κάθε ειλικρίνεια... Αν δημοσιευόταν σήμερα αυτό το ποίημα, με μια άγνωστη υπογραφή, τι υποδοχή θα είχε;
> Φοβάμαι, όχι καλή.



Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε για ποιους ακριβώς λόγους έχεις αυτή την αίσθηση.;)


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2011)

Μα, γιατί θα μιμούνταν τον Καβάφη!


----------



## unique (Mar 4, 2011)

Ίσως γιατί θα θεωρείτο μια "φτηνή" μίμηση του Καβάφη. Ωστόσο η απορία μου είναι άλλη. Πώς θα υποδεχόταν η κριτική αυτό το ποίημα σήμερα εάν δεν είχε υπάρξει ποτέ ο Καβάφης;


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2011)

Πάντως, η κριτική στην Ελλάδα υποδέχτηκε όπως ξέρουμε με μεγάλη δυσπιστία τον Καβάφη για πολλά χρόνια -πολλοί ήταν που του αρνιόνταν ακόμα και ότι είναι ποιητής.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 4, 2011)

Αυτό που αναφέρει ο sarant είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό, γιατί οι περισσότεροι αγνοούν πόσο πολύ άργησε να αναγνωρισθεί στην Ελλάδα η αξία του Καβάφη ως ποιητή.

Κατά τα λοιπά, η απορία μου παραμένει: γιατί ειδικά το 200 π.Χ. θα χαρακτηριζόταν "φτηνή" απομίμηση; τι το διαφοροποιεί κατά τη γνώμη σας από άλλα καβαφικά ποιήματα που τα θεωρείτε πιο "πετυχημένα";


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Κατά τα λοιπά, η απορία μου παραμένει: γιατί ειδικά το 200 π.Χ. θα χαρακτηριζόταν "φτηνή" απομίμηση; τι το διαφοροποιεί κατά τη γνώμη σας από άλλα καβαφικά ποιήματα που τα θεωρείτε πιο "πετυχημένα";


Ρογήρε, δεν νομίζω ότι η ερώτηση του unique εστιάζει στη φτηνή απομίμηση, αλλά ότι πιθανότατα (αυτή είναι η δική μου αίσθηση) ένα τέτοιο ποίημα σήμερα θα στιγματιζόταν αμέσως ως εθνικιστικό και μεγαλοϊδεατίστικο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι θεωρώ άδικο να κάνουμε τέτοιου είδους συγκρίσεις. Το ποίημα γράφτηκε περίπου το 1930, δηλαδή πριν από 80 χρόνια. Οι περιρρέουσες συνθήκες δεν είναι ίδιες με κανέναν τρόπο. Εννοώ δηλαδή ότι για μένα, όλα τα λογοτεχνικά έργα πρέπει να διαβάζονται in context, ιδίως αυτά που θεωρούνται «κλασικά».

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το να λέμε, π.χ., «αν αυτό το μυθιστόρημα είχε γραφτεί σήμερα, θα το χλεύαζαν», είναι σαν να κάνεις εικασίες για το ποιος θα κέρδιζε στο ματς Μοχάμεντ Άλι-Μάικ Τάισον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]είναι σαν να κάνεις εικασίες για το ποιος θα κέρδιζε στο ματς Μοχάμεντ Άλι-Μάικ Τάισον.



Μις Παλ Αύρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 4, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι οι επισημάνσεις του Ζαζ και της Παλάβρας αγγίζουν την ουσία του "προβλήματος". Τελικά αποδεικνύεται:
- ότι αδυνατούμε να ερμηνεύσουμε το παρελθόν με άλλα μέσα εκτός από αυτά της εποχής μας.
- πόσο παρεξηγημένος παραμένει ο Καβάφης, παρά την επίσημη καταξίωσή του.

Αν από τις "στοχαστικές προσαρμογές" προκύπτει εθνικισμός όπως τον κατανοούμε με βάση τις αντιλήψεις των νεότερων χρόνων, τότε...


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 4, 2011)

Γράφει ο Σαββίδης στις Σημειώσεις των Ποιημάτων του Καβάφη (Ίκαρος):

«"Στα 200 π.χ." Η χρονολογία τοποθετεί τη σκοπιά του ποιήματος όχι στην ακμή της ελληνιστικής εποχής, καθώς υποστηρίζουν οι σχολιαστές (Μαλάνος, Pontani) αλλά στη καμπή της και με υπολανθάνουσα την εμφάνιση της Ρώμης στο προσκήνιο (βλ. το ποίημα "Εν μεγάλη ελληνική αποικία, 200 π.Χ.").

Παραθέτω το ποίημα:

Εν μεγάλη Ελληνική αποικία, 200 π.Χ.

Ότι τα πράγματα δεν βαίνουν κατ' ευχήν στην Αποικία
δεν μέν' η ελαχίστη αμφιβολία,
και μ' όλο που οπωσούν τραβούμ' εμπρός,
ίσως, καθώς νομίζουν ουκ ολίγοι, να έφθασε ο καιρός
να φέρουμε Πολιτικό Αναμορφωτή.

Όμως το πρόσκομμα κ' η δυσκολία
είναι που κάμνουνε μια ιστορία
μεγάλη κάθε πράγμα οι Αναμορφωταί
αυτοί. (Ευτύχημα θα ήταν αν ποτέ
δεν τους χρειάζονταν κανείς). Για κάθε τι,
για το παραμικρό ρωτούνε κ' εξετάζουν,
κ' ευθύς στον νου τους ριζικές μεταρρυθμίσεις βάζουν,
με την απαίτησι να εκτελεσθούν άνευ αναβολής.

Έχουνε και μια κλίσι στες θυσίες.
Παραιτηθείτε από την κτήσιν σας εκείνη•
η κατοχή σας είν' επισφαλής:
η τέτοιες κτήσεις ακριβώς βλάπτουν τες Αποικίες.
Παραιτηθείτε από την πρόσοδον αυτή,
κι από την άλληνα την συναφή,
κι από την τρίτη τούτην: ως συνέπεια φυσική•
είναι μεν ουσιώδεις, αλλά τι να γίνει;
σας δημιουργούν μια επιβλαβή ευθύνη.

Κι όσο στον έλεγχό τους προχωρούνε,
βρίσκουν και βρίσκουν περιττά, και να παυθούν ζητούνε•
πράγματα που όμως δύσκολα τα καταργεί κανείς.

Κι όταν, με το καλό, τελειώσουνε την εργασία,
κι ορίσαντες και περικόψαντες το παν λεπτομερώς,
απέλθουν, παίρνοντας και την δικαία μισθοδοσία,
να δούμε τι απομένει πια, μετά
τόση δεινότητα χειρουργική.-

Ίσως δεν έφθασεν ακόμη ο καιρός.
Να μη βιαζόμεθα• είν' επικίνδυνον πράγμα η βία.
Τα πρόωρα μέτρα φέρνουν μεταμέλεια.
Έχει άτοπα πολλά, βεβαίως και δυστυχώς, η Αποικία.
Όμως υπάρχει τι το ανθρώπινον χωρίς ατέλεια;
Και τέλος πάντων, να, τραβούμ' εμπρός.

Είναι σαφές ότι δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε καλά τα δύο ποιήματα («200 π.χ.» & «Εν μεγάλη ελληνική αποικία, 200 π.Χ.») αν δεν προσπαθήσουμε να τα διαβάσουμε in context (καθώς ορθά σημειώνει η Palavra στο #53). Ο αναγνώστης θα πρέπει να προσεγγίσει και να ερμηνεύσει τα κλασικά ποιήματα με το μάτι και τον νου του αρχαιολόγου. Βέβαια, η αναγωγή στα καθ’ ημάς είναι αναπόφευκτη. (Και οι αρχαιολόγοι κάνουν τέτοιες αναγωγές όταν συγκρίνουν, π.χ., μια υδραυλική εγκατάσταση που έφερε στο φως η αρχαιολογική σκαπάνη, με τις σημερινές εγκαταστάσεις, όχι για να πουν ποια είναι η καλύτερη, αλλά για να καταλάβουν την παλιά καλύτερα.) Κι αυτό είναι τελικά το ζητούμενο: να διαβάζουμε και να προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε τα ποιήματα στο ιστορικό, κοινωνικό, ιδεολογικό τους πλαίσιο, και ταυτόχρονα, ή ακολούθως, να κάνουμε τις αναγωγές μας στη σημερινή εποχή για να κρίνουμε αν «εκείνα» με «τούτα» συμπίπτουν, συγκλίνουν ή αποκλίνουν. Με αυτή τη διαδικασία όλο και κάτι μαθαίνουμε, και για το «τότε» και για το «τώρα». Η ποίηση, τελικά, δεν ψυχαγωγεί μόνο αλλά και ερμηνεύει (διδάσκει, που θα έλεγαν οι παλαιοί). Ακριβώς όπως η Ιστορία - ή και καλύτερα.


----------



## newtonian (Mar 4, 2011)

Να προσθέσω στα όσα λέει παραπάνω ο arberlis ότι αυτή η μέθοδος της μεταφοράς μας στην εποχή όπου εκτυλίσσεται η «υπόθεση» του ποιήματος είναι απολύτως καβαφική. Έτσι δούλευε ο Καβάφης, «εξακρίβωνε» (εξέταζε και μελετούσε λεπτομερώς) τις εποχές. Βλέπε τους πρώτους στίχους από το ποίημά του «Καισαρίων»: 

«Εν μέρει για να εξακριβώσω μια εποχή,
εν μέρει και την ώρα να περάσω,
την νύχτα χθες πήρα μια συλλογή
επιγραφών των Πτολεμαίων να διαβάσω.»


Συγχαρητήρια για το ωραίο νήμα.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 4, 2011)

Ένα εύλογο ερώτημα θα ήταν πώς ακριβώς ορίζουμε την "ακμή της ελληνιστικής εποχής"; Με όρους πολιτικής και στρατιωτικής ισχύος των ελληνιστικών βασιλείων; [και ποιων από αυτά:] Ή μήπως με όρους πολιτιστικής ακμής και επιδραστικότητας; 

Η απάντηση προφανέστατα διαφέρει. Αν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να επιλέξουμε την πρώτη εκδοχή, θα δούμε το προφανές, ότι δηλαδή απέχουμε μόλις 12 χρόνια από τη Μαγνησία του Σιπύλου και την ταπεινωτική συνθήκη της Απάμειας. Ωστόσο, αν ο καλά ενημερωμένος άνθρωπος του 200 π.Χ. καλούταν να ποντάρει σε ενδεχόμενο νικητή του αγώνα για την κυριαρχία στην Οικουμένη, προφανέστατα θα έβαζε τα λεφτά του στον Αντίοχο, κι όχι στους Ρωμαίους (ή μάλλον στα περγαμηνά δεκανίκια τους). Αν πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε ειρωνεία και σ' αυτό το ποίημα, τότε αυτή έγκειται στα γυρίσματα της τύχης και στ΄ότι όλα αυτά τα ωραία που υμνεί ο ποιητής θα κινδυνέψουν να χαθούν. Αν και... τι ακριβώς χάθηκε από τις στοχαστικές προσαρμογές λόγω της ρωμαϊκής νίκης;

Κάποιες στιγμές, νομίζω ότι η απεγνωσμένη προσπάθειά μας να αναζητήσουμε πάση θυσία την ειρωνεία σε κάθε καβαφικό ποίημα μας στερεί την όποια απόλαυση. Επιπροσθέτως, αναζητούμε την ειρωνεία με βάση τα δικά μας κριτήρια. Δεν θέλουμε να δεχθούμε ότι κάποιος μπορεί να φανεί ειρωνικός και προς κάτι που αγαπά. Ίσως γιατί η εποχή μας αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει μια βασική πραγματικότητα του ανθρώπου της Αρχαιότητας: να ζει με βάση αντιφατικές μεταξύ τους παραδοχές. Η καρτεσιανή (ή, μάλλον, καρτεσιανίζουσα) λογική δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## unique (Mar 4, 2011)

Για να απαντήσω στα παραπάνω, όχι, δεν με απασχολεί αν ο Καβάφης ήταν εθνικιστής, gay ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Τότε θα έπρεπε να αποκλείσω το σύνολο των ποιητών ως "κάτι" που εμένα δεν μου αρέσει. Ο Eliot έχει κατηγορηθεί (μάλλον δίκαια) ως ρατσιστής αλλά δεν παύει να είναι μεγάλος. Ο Whitman αγαπούσε τις καμπανούλες, o Μπωντλαίρ ήταν άσωτος και ναρκομανής, ο Βερλαίν δοκίμαζε πράσινα ζουμιά παρέα με τον "κολητό" του τον "απίστευτο" Rimbaud, ο Βύρων αγαπούσε την αδερφή του περισσότερο από το "κανονικό", ο Pound ήταν θαυμαστής του Μουσολίνι (βλ. canto 41), ο Πόε προτιμούσε να απολυμαίνει το στόμα του με οινοπνεύματα, ο Μαρινέτι υμνούσε το φασισμό και πάει λέγοντας...


----------



## unique (Mar 4, 2011)

Αποφάσισα πάντως να αποσύρω το ερώτημά μου γιατί οδηγεί το νήμα εκτός θέματος. Άλλωστε, απαντήσατε ήδη έμμεσα στην πραγματική απορία μου.


----------



## Costas (Mar 4, 2011)

Αναφορικά με τους παραλληλισμούς που μπορούν να γίνουν, ο Γιάννης Δάλλας (Καβάφης και Ιστορία) λέει ότι θα μπορούσε κανείς να αντιστοιχίσει το δίλημμα Λακεδαιμόνιοι - Αλέξαντρος με το επίκαιρο για την εποχή του Καβάφη δίλημμα του Εθνικού Διχασμού. Το αναφέρω ενδεικτικά, μολονότι οι διαφορές είναι τουλάχιστον εξίσου μεγάλες όσο και οι όποιες ομοιότητες.


----------



## Earion (Mar 6, 2011)

Η παρέμβαση του arberlis (#19) είναι καίρια και σαφέστατη, οριοθετώντας το πλαίσιο μες στο οποίο πρέπει να κινηθούμε για να προσεγγίσουμε την ποίηση του Καβάφη. Και είναι διεισδυτική στο βαθμό που διακρίνει την ουσία --και την αξία-- της καβαφικής τέχνης στην ειρωνεία. Την ειρωνεία, βέβαια με την υψηλή της έννοια, που αφορά την ίδια τη δομή του ποιητικού λόγου, όπως σωστά εντοπίζει ο Cleanth Brooks και ωραία μεταφέρει ο Άρης Μπερλής στο ολιγοσέλιδο σημείωμά του στη «Νέα Εστία». Αυτή η ειρωνεία διόλου δεν ταυτίζεται με το σχήμα λόγου (και συμπεριφοράς) που υιοθετούμε στην καθημερινή μας ζωή, όταν λόγου χάρη αποκαλούμε τον χοντρό λεπτό και τον κοντό ψηλό, για να δείξουμε πόσο απέχουν από αυτή την ιδιότητα και να τους εκθέσουμε στο γενικό εμπαιγμό (και πολύ σωστά προειδοποιεί ο Μπερλής εναντίον της παρανόησης). Η ειρωνεία του καθημερινού λόγου μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως εργαλείο που το μεταχειρίζεται όποτε το κρίνει χρήσιμο ο ποιητής. Αλλά ένας καλός ποιητής δεν θα μείνει εκεί, γιατί αυτού του είδους η ειρωνεία είναι από τη φύση της επιφανειακή, θα τολμούσα μάλιστα να πω «ευτελής»· δεν οδηγεί πιο πέρα το νόημα, είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε με την πρώτη ανάγνωση.

Συγχωρήστε με που επιμένω στα προφανή, αλλά τα λέω αυτά γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι η συζήτησή μας κινδυνεύει να γλιστρήσει σ’ αυτή την παρερμηνεία, να αναζητούμε δηλαδή αυτή την, ας την ονομάσω «επιφανειακή», ειρωνεία ως μέσο κατανόησης, επειδή, μη συλλαμβάνοντας την πρόθεση του ποιητή, ζητάμε να τον σώσουμε στα ίδια μας τα δύσπιστα μάτια (Costas).

Τι είναι αυτό που ανησύχησε τους ανησυχούντες (Κήλυ, και Νίκελ και Κώστα και όσους άλλους); Τα πολλά επίθετα; Ο καταιγιστικός ρυθμός της εκφοράς τους; Ο κίνδυνος να βγει στομφώδης ο Καβάφης; Μεγαλορρήμων; Ο ποιητής του υπαινιγμού και των σκιών να ακολουθεί το «ασιατικό» ύφος ρητορικής; Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοια ο Καβάφης, αυτό είν’ αλήθεια. Αλλά όχι ότι δεν μπορεί να καταφύγει και σε αυτά όταν χρειάζεται. Αίφνης, όταν θέλει να δείξει τον Ιουλιανό σε σύγχυση, σε παραφορά, αραδιάζει ακόμα περισσότερα (ρήματα αυτή τη φορά) με ρυθμό που κόβει την ανάσα:ανασκουμπώθηκε, νευρίασε, ξεφωνίζει
Σηκώστε, μεταφέρτε τον, βγάλτε τον ...
Ξεθάψτε τον, πάρτε τον ... βγάλτε τον ... διώξτε τον
(_Εις τα περίχωρα της Αντιοχείας_)​Ρυθμός πολυβόλου. Δεν έχουμε εδώ έναν υπεύθυνο ηγεμόνα που έχει εξοργιστεί. Έχουμε έναν νεανία, ανασφαλή στο θρόνο του, που αφρίζει, που φέρεται υστερικά. Να προλάβω εδώ την αντίρρησή σας ότι ο ποιητής φωτίζει τον πρωταγωνιστή του αρνητικά (Ποιον; τον Ιουλιανό, τον αγαπημένο του ήρωα, στον οποίο έρχεται και επανέρχεται ουκ ολίγες φορές!) Αλλά έτσι του αρέσει του ποιητή, να παίζει, ακόμη και με αυτά που αγαπά· δεν έχει δισταγμό να στρέψει προς τα εκεί το κάτοπτρο και να στρεβλώσει το είδωλο, όπως μας θυμίζει ο rogerios, αν έτσι εξυπηρετείται υψηλότερος σκοπός:το ουσιώδες είναι που έσκασε (ο Ιουλιανός «Εις τα περίχωρα...»)​κ’ οι Αλεξανδρινοί τον παίρνουν στο ψιλό
ως είναι το συνήθειό τους, *οι απαίσιοι. *​(«Ηγεμών εκ Δυτικής Λιβύης»)​(Ποιοι; Οι πολίτες της δικής του ιδανικής πόλης, η σαρξ εκ της σαρκός του).​Ώστε μπορεί ο Καβάφης, όταν θέλει, να ανασύρει και αυτό το εργαλείο από την εργαλειοθήκη του. Το ερώτημα ωστόσο παραμένει: είναι δυνατόν να είναι εδώ ο ποιητής κατηγορηματικός; Υπάρχει ειρωνεία και πού έγκειται; Διότι πράγματι ειρωνεία προς Λακεδαιμονίους χωρίς αυτοειρωνεία προς [ό,τι αντιπροσωπεύει ο Αλέξανδρος] είναι κομμάτι προβληματική. Και τέλος πάντων πώς χρησιμοποιεί το ιστορικό στοιχείο; Ενδιαφέρεται για το ίδιο το ιστορικό γεγονός ή για τον συμβολικό του απόηχο; Ενδιαφέρεται να εμπλακεί «επιστημονικά» στο παρελθόν, σαν να ήταν ιστορικός; Είναι ο ποιητικός του λόγος υποκείμενος στην ιστορική λεπτομέρεια, ώστε να έχει αντίκρισμα ο έλεγχος που του γίνεται (Costas) ότι ξέχασε από το λογαριασμό τον Δημοσθένη και τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες (και να δικαιολογούνται συζητήσεις όπως αυτή που επακολούθησε μεταξύ Costas και rogerios περί πόλης-κράτους εναντίον αυτοκρατορίας;) Με το δίκιο του αγανακτεί ο arberlis: αν πράγματι αδειάζει τους Σπαρτιάτες τόσο σκαιά, χωρίς να τους αφήνει κανένα περιθώριο να πουν τα δικά τους, τότε βεβαιότατα το ποίημα δεν είναι από τα καλύτερά του.(Παρενθετικά υπενθυμίζω --γιατί θα ασχοληθώ με αυτό αργότερα-- ότι ο ποιητής δεν καταδικάζει τους Σπαρτιάτες. Καταδικάζει τη στάση τους, την επιλογή τους, δεν τους απορρίπτει καθεαυτούς συνολικά. Και δεν θα έλεγα ότι τους φέρεται σκαιά, ίσα ίσα δείχνει απέναντί τους μια συγκατάβαση: «Είναι και αυτή μια στάσις. Νοιώθεται»).

Όχι, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ο Καβάφης έγραφε για να «κάνει ιστορία». Γιατί τότε θα καταντούσε ποιητής μιας περιγεγραμμένης πραγματικότητας, δέσμιος ενός τόπου κι ενός χρόνου, που δεν απευθύνεται παρά μόνο σε ακροατές που μετέχουν στην παράδοσή του· ένας έντιμος Βαλαωρίτης, σαν να λέμε, με λίγο πιο ανοιχτούς ορίζοντες. Πράγμα που γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν ισχύει, αν μη τι άλλο εκ του αποτελέσματος, αφού ο Καβάφης έχει εξασφαλίσει ακροατήριο παγκόσμιο.

Αλλά «πού η ειρωνεία» και «πού τα ειρωνικά»; Ας την αναζητήσουμε αλλού.

Ξαναγυρνώ στην ανάλυση του Μπερλή. Η ειρωνεία ως *είδος λόγου* προϋποθέτει ένα διπλό ακροατήριο. Από τη μια πλευρά έχουμε αυτούς που ακούνε και καταλαβαίνουν αυτό που ακούνε, και από την άλλη εκείνους που, όταν εννοούνται περισσότερα από όσα ακούγονται, αντιλαμβάνονται όχι μόνο αυτά τα περισσότερα αλλά και το ότι οι άλλοι δεν τα καταλαβαίνουν. Και παρακάτω: η έννοια της ποιητικής ειρωνείας ίσως δεν είναι τελικά τόσο ξένη προς την παραδοσιακή έννοια της τραγικής ειρωνείας.Τραγική ειρωνεία υπάρχει όταν ο θεατής γνωρίζει την πολύ κρίσιμη λεπτομέρεια που ανατρέπει άρδην το σκηνικό και την οποία αγνοεί ο πρωταγωνιστής. Στον _Οιδίποδα τύραννο_, φερειπείν, ο Οιδίποδας αναρωτιέται ποιος άραγε να είναι ο φταίχτης που έστρεψε τους θεούς εναντίον της πόλης, και εξανίσταται, και ζητά την τιμωρία του. Έτσι ο Σοφοκλής οικοδομεί τη δραματική ένταση όλο και περισσότερο, και παίζει με τα αισθήματα του θεατή, γιατί ο θεατής ξέρει ότι αυτός ακριβώς που εκστομίζει αυτά τα λόγια είναι ο ένοχος.

Στη δική μας περίπτωση η αναζήτηση πάση δυνάμει της ειρωνείας οδηγεί τον Κήλυ σε μια ευφυή απόπειρα, να πιαστεί από τον τίτλο, τη χρονολογία 200 π.Χ., και να αναδείξει το χάσμα ανάμεσα στο (κατασκευασμένο;) όραμα του μεγαλείου και στην αδόκητη, αλλά επικείμενη, καταστροφή. Ευφυής η προσπάθεια, δεν αντιλέγω. Βασίζεται στην εγνωσμένη τελειομανία του ποιητή, στο πάθος του μάστορα που δεν αφήνει καμιά λεπτομέρεια στην τύχη. Ο ιδιότροπος γέρων που σκηνοθετούσε τον εαυτό του και το περιβάλλον του, που τοποθετούσε τα κηροπήγια κατάλληλα όταν δεχόταν ξένους για να κρύψει ματαιόδοξα στο σκοτάδι τις ρυτίδες του, ασφαλώς νοιαζόταν να σκηνοθετήσει και τα ποιήματά του, γι’ αυτό και οι χρονολογίες στους τίτλους αφθονούν και έχουν το ειδικό τους βάρος δημιουργώντας ατμόσφαιρα, είτε είναι αόριστες (όπως τα 400 μ.Χ.) είτε ψευδο-σχολαστικές (όπως το 610, έτος θανάτου του Αμμόνη). Αλλά δεν έχει νόημα να παίζει μόνος του ο ποιητής, πρέπει να μπορεί να συμμετέχει στο παιχνίδι κι ο αναγνώστης. Και στην περίπτωση του «200 π.Χ.» μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό να ζητά ο ποιητής τόσο ακριβή ιστορική γνώση από τον αναγνώστη όση προϋποθέτει η ερμηνεία του Κήλυ ώστε να λειτουργήσει η ειρωνεία. Όσο και αν απευθύνεται σε καλλιεργημένο κοινό του, δεν νομίζω να είναι πολλοί αυτοί που μπορούν να ανακαλέσουν αβίαστα πότε έγινε η μάχη των Κυνοσκεφαλών και πότε της Μαγνησίας. Τέτοιου είδους γνώση είναι αρκετά εξειδικευμένη. Με άλλο τρόπο λειτουργούν το 340 μ.Χ. του Μύρη, το 400 μ.Χ. των _Νέων της Σιδώνος _ή τα ακραία 595 μ.Χ. (_Μελαγχολία Ιάσωνος Κλεάνδρου_) και (το κραυγαλέα αστήρικτο ιστορικά) 628-655 μ.Χ. του Αιμιλιανού Μονάη: εκεί η χρονολογία μπαίνει για να δηλωθεί, κάπως σαν σε μαγικό παραμύθι, το «σε πολύ πολύ ύστερη φάση της Αρχαιότητας, όταν όλος ο μαγικός κόσμος του ελληνισμού έχει σωριαστεί στο χώμα» --και επιπλέον οι ήρωές του δεν είναι πρόσωπα ιστορικά. Το 200 π.Χ. είναι κατ’ εμέ μια στρογγυλή χρονολογία, βολική για να μας εισαγάγει σε μιαν εποχή. Είναι το σημείο της αποκορύφωσης της ακτινοβολίας ενός πολιτισμού, όταν δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμη την εμφάνισή τους τα νέφη. Μου αρέσει η εκδοχή του Σεφέρη που βλέπει σ’ αυτό απλά και καθαρά το «optimum moment of the decline of Hellenism». Γιατί να μην τον ακολουθήσουμε; Επιτέλους ο Καβάφης είναι ποιητής των υπαινιγμών, όχι κρυπτικός. Το παραπάνω που ζητά ο Κήλυ το βρίσκω βεβιασμένο. Ζητώντας από τον αναγνώστη στοιχεία εξωκειμενικά, τον παγιδεύει και χάνει σε πειθώ.

Με ένα λόγο, δεν βλέπω εδώ τραγική ειρωνεία. Δεν απορρίπτω ως ερμηνεία την απόπειρα του Κήλυ, ασφαλώς θα αρέσει σε πολλούς, εγώ όμως κάπου αλλού αναζητώ το νόημα. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να μην ισχύει ό,τι στην αρχή έθεσε ο arberlis, ότι ο ευθύς και κατηγορηματικός Καβάφης είναι εξίσου (για να μην πω περισσότερο) πραγματικός όσο και ο πλάγιος και ειρωνικός;

Αλλά προτού φτάσω εκεί υπάρχει άλλο ένα εμπόδιο στο δρόμο: η αγωνιώδης έκκληση «να διαβάσουμε τον Καβάφη στα συμφραζόμενα της εποχής του». Πώς λοιπόν; Έπαψε ο Καβάφης να είναι διαχρονικός; Να κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Η διεθνής αποδοχή του; Η μέχρι αηδίας εκμετάλλευσή του (μέχρι και στον πόλεμο κατά της τρομοκρατίας επιστρατεύθηκε άθελά του, κι αν δεν με πιστεύετε δείτε αυτό), όλα αυτά δεν συνηγορούν στο ότι υπερβαίνει με επιτυχία τα όρια της εποχής του; Ή μήπως η προτροπή είναι να διαβάσουμε μόνο τα συγκεκριμένο ποίημα στα ιστορικά συμφραζόμενα, επειδή αδυνατούμε να το ερμηνεύσουμε με άλλο τρόπο παρά ως καυχησιολογία κινούμενη επικίνδυνα στα όρια της εθνικιστικής αυταρέσκειας; Όχι βέβαια. Ο Καβάφης δεν είχε να λογοδοτήσει σε αποδομιστές, κονστρουκτιβιστές ή μεταμοντέρνους· κανένας Σαΐντ δεν τον περίμενε στη γωνία. Μιλά και στον σημερινό άνθρωπο και μάλιστα με το σύνολο του έργου του (στοχαστικό / γνωμικό, ερωτικό και ό,τι άλλο). Ένα σύγχρονο ποιητή έβγαλε ο ελληνικός κόσμος που περνάει καθώς διαβαίνει ο χρόνος στη χορεία των κλασικών, μην τον μικρύνουμε κι αυτόν.

Αν λοιπόν έχει κάτι να μας πει με όλο το έργο του ο Καβάφης, θα έχει σίγουρα να πει και με αυτό του το ποίημα, όχι πρωτόλειο αλλά έργο ωριμότητας, καμωμένο στα τέλη της ζωής του, αντιπροτελευταίο για τη ακρίβεια στη σειρά του καβαφικού κανόνα. 

Ας ορίσουμε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα εκ νέου. Αν ο ποιητής εδώ είναι ευθύς και κατηγορηματικός, όπως πιστεύω ότι είναι, ποια είναι η πρόθεσή του και ποιες δυνάμεις δρουν στο σύνολο του ποιήματος; 

Όχι άλλες, πιστεύω, από εκείνες που βλέπει ο arberlis, απλώς με λίγη παραπάνω έμφαση: από τη μια οι Σπαρτιάτες, που καλούνται να κάνουν μιαν επιλογή --και η επιλογή που τους ζητείται είναι να υπερβούν τα όριά τους, να υψωθούν πάνω από τις περιστάσεις της μικρής καθημερινότητάς τους, να πάψουν να είναι «τα βατράχια γύρω από τη λίμνη»· με αντάλλαγμα την παγκόσμια ακτινοβολία. Τους ζητείται με άλλα λόγια να πραγματοποιήσουν αυτοί πρώτοι τη «στοχαστική προσαρμογή». Κι εκείνοι αρνούνται. Και μένουν πίσω. Από την άλλη, όλα όσα γεννήθηκαν από αυτή την υπέρβαση: τα λαμπρά, τα εκθαμβωτικά επιτεύγματα, το καύχημα του ποιητή. Αυτοί που απάντησαν στην πρόκληση της μοίρας και δικαιώθηκαν. Αυτοί που τόλμησαν τις στοχαστικές προσαρμογές, που τις έκαναν μέρος της ζωής τους, κλειδί της ύπαρξής τους στο διάβα του χρόνου.

Κανονικά, υποστηρίζει ο arberlis, αυτή η «δραματική ένταση» μεταξύ των δύο μερών δεν θα έπρεπε να υπαγορεύει κανένα «μήνυμα», δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ηθικό περιεχόμενο. Και όμως όχι. Διαμαρτύρομαι. Έχει και παραέχει ηθικό περιεχόμενο. Ηθικό με την έννοια της ηθικής βέβαια και όχι της ηθικολογίας. Εκκινώντας από ένα συμβάν της ανθρώπινης ιστορίας, ο ποιητής αίρεται πάνω από τα καθέκαστα και στοχάζεται. Τον ενδιαφέρουν οι επιλογές ως στάση ζωής. Τον απασχολούν πανανθρώπινα ερωτήματα: τι το δέον, τι ποιητέον.Σε μερικούς ανθρώπους έρχεται μια μέρα
που πρέπει το μεγάλο Ναι ή το μεγάλο το Όχι
να πούνε. Φανερώνεται αμέσως όποιος τόχει
έτοιμο μέσα του το Ναι, και λέγοντάς το πέρα

πηγαίνει στην τιμή και στην πεποίθησί του.​(τιμή, πεποίθησή = δεν ήσαν οι Σπαρτιάται... υπηρέται, δεν τους φαινόταν ... περιωπής)Ο αρνηθείς δεν μετανοιώνει. *Αν ρωτιούνταν πάλι,
όχι θα ξανάλεγε*.

Είναι κι αυτή μια στάσις. Νοιώθεται.​Γυρίστε σελίδα. Πίσω απ’ το «Che fece … il gran rifiuto» είναι οι «Θερμοπύλες»:...αλλά με λύπη κιόλας κ’ ευσπλαχνία...
*πλην χωρίς μίσος για τους ψευδομένους*​Αν η απουσία μίσους για τους ψευδομένους προσθέτει στο ηθικό ανάστημα, τότε a fortiori καταφάσκεται η κατανόηση που δείχνει στην άχαρη αδυναμία εκείνων που διστάζουν να ξεπεράσουν το στενό τους ορίζοντα.
Δεν χρειάζεται εδώ καμιά καταδίκη. Ο ποιητής, όπως και ο άναξ ο εν Δελφοίς, ούτε λέγει ούτε κρύπτει, αλλά σημαίνει, δηλαδή απλώς μας δείχνει τις συνέπειες:Κι όμως τον καταβάλλει
Εκείνο τ’ όχι --το σωστό-- εις όλην την ζωή του.​Ναι, ο Καβάφης είναι στοχαστής του ηθικού. Καταπιάνεται με τα μεγάλα, τα αιώνια διλήμματα. Το επισημαίνει ο ίδιος ο Κήλυ στην αμέσως προηγούμενη παράγραφο από εκεί που αρχίζει να παραθέτει ο Νίκελ:

... the moral balance in Cavafy is weighted on the side of those who face their destiny with courage and wisdom rather than with arrogance or an excess of cynicism, whatever the prospects may seem to be (and they are often other than what his less perceptive characters take for granted).

Ιδού το αγλαό μετέωρο του ποιητικού λόγου. Εκεί που λαχταρούσε να φτάσει ένας Σολωμός και δεν το κατάφερε, αφήνοντας πίσω του κομμάτια κι αποσπάσματα. Το κατάφερε ένας μέσης βαθμίδας υπάλληλος της Αγγλοαιγυπτιακής Εταιρείας Υδάτων, από ξεπεσμένη οικογένεια μεσαίου πλούτου της Αλεξάνδρειας, με το σύμπλεγμα της ξεφτισμένης παλιάς φαναριώτικης ευγένειας και της μη αναγνώρισής του από τους ομοτέχνους του καιρού του.

Πάλι φλυάρησα και συγχωρήστε με. Πείτε πως ήταν το παραλήρημα κάποιου που απλώς επιχείρησε να ερμηνεύσει τον Καβάφη διά του Καβάφη.


----------



## Themis (Mar 7, 2011)

Earion, χίλια ευχαριστώ για την εξαιρετική σου συνεισφορά σε αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον νήμα. Επιπλέον, στα επίμαχα σημεία συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Να φλυαρείς συχνά και μη στεναχωριέσαι, θα σε συγχωρούμε...


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 8, 2011)

Μάριε, (συγγνώμην που δεν σε αποκαλώ με το ψευδώνυμό σου, αλλά τα ψευδώνυμα είναι ψυχρά), θερμά συγχαρητήρια. Το δοκίμιό σου είναι συμβολή στις καβαφικές σπουδές. Μπράβο και πάλι!


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2011)

Earion said:


> ... the moral balance in Cavafy is weighted on the side of those who face their destiny with courage and wisdom rather than with arrogance or an excess of cynicism, whatever the prospects may seem to be (and they are often other than what his less perceptive characters take for granted).
> 
> Ιδού το αγλαό μετέωρο του ποιητικού λόγου. Εκεί που λαχταρούσε να φτάσει ένας Σολωμός και δεν το κατάφερε, αφήνοντας πίσω του κομμάτια κι αποσπάσματα. Το κατάφερε ένας μέσης βαθμίδας υπάλληλος της Αγγλοαιγυπτιακής Εταιρείας Υδάτων, από ξεπεσμένη οικογένεια μεσαίου πλούτου της Αλεξάνδρειας, με το σύμπλεγμα της ξεφτισμένης παλιάς φαναριώτικης ευγένειας και της μη αναγνώρισής του από τους ομοτέχνους του καιρού του.


Έχω απορίες για το παραπάνω. Τα λόγια του Κήλυ μού φαίνεται ότι καλύπτουν πολλούς άλλους ποιητές και ποιητικούς χαρακτήρες, και θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι τα βρίσκω και μπανάλ. Πρώτον, είναι άραγε δυνατόν να έχουμε έναν ποιητή που η ηθική του ζυγαριά θα έγερνε αλλιώς, τουτέστιν on the side of those who face their destiny with arrogance or an excess of cynicism rather than with courage and wisdom, provided that the prospects are positive (and they _are_ often those that his perceptive characters take for granted); Και δεύτερον, δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι αυτό το αγλαό μετέωρο που λαχταρούσε να φτάσει ο Σολωμός και δεν το κατάφερε, στα κομμάτια κι αποσπάσματά του. Τρίτον, η σκιαγραφία του Καβάφη ως ανθρώπου τίθεται εδώ σε αντιδιαστολή προς μιαν ανάλογη σκιαγραφία του Σολωμού; Αν ναι, τι ακριβώς δηλώνει αυτή η αντιδιαστολή; Αν όχι, μπαίνει για να δείξει τι;


----------



## arberlis† (Mar 8, 2011)

Όταν λέω «Κανονικά, αυτή η «δραματική ένταση» μεταξύ των δύο μερών δεν θα έπρεπε να υπαγορεύει κανένα «μήνυμα», δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ηθικό περιεχόμενο», αυτό που εννοούσα είναι ότι, σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα της ειρωνείας, στη βαθύτατη και ευρύτατη έννοιά της (αυτήν που σωστά επεσήμανε ο Earion), οι αντίθετες όψεις που προβάλλονται στο ποίημα (οι Σπαρτιάτες και οι «άλλοι») θα έπρεπε να ισορροπούν δυναμικά, οι θέσεις των μεν και των δε να είναι ισοσθενείς, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να υπάρξει μονοσήμαντο ηθικό μήνυμα (δηλ. αυτοί έχουν δίκιο, κι όχι οι άλλοι, και το δίκιο τους ας γίνει για μας μάθημα). Όπως το βλέπω τώρα, εκείνη η διατύπωσή μου ήταν ατελής. Βεβαίως το ποίημα μπορεί να έχει ηθικό περιεχόμενο χωρίς ηθικό μήνυμα – στην περίπτωση που οι δύο απόψεις ή θέσεις ισορροπούν δυναμικά, δηλ. στην περίπτωση της ακραιφνούς ειρωνείας. Και το ηθικό περιεχόμενο δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλο από το βαθύ μήνυμα αυτής καθαυτής της ειρωνείας: Κρατιέμαι σε απόσταση (αυτό σημαίνει ειρωνεία) και βλέπω ότι και οι μεν και οι δε έχουν το δικό τους δίκιο. Αυτό είναι το ηθικό περιεχόμενο της τραγωδίας (και ο Κρέων έχει δίκιο, όχι μόνο η Αντιγόνη), αυτό πρέπει να είναι το ηθικό περιεχόμενο της ποίησης και κάθε τέχνης άξιας του ονόματος. Αυτή την ισορροπία (άρα ειρωνεία) δεν την βλέπω στο ποίημα που μας απασχολεί, κυρίως λόγω του ακροτελεύτιου σαρκαστικού «αδειάσματος» («Για Λακεδαιμονίους να μιλούμε τώρα!») που κάνει τη ζυγαριά να γείρει προς τη μια μεριά. Αλλά αυτήν την ισορροπία τη βλέπω στους «Νέους της Σιδώνος». Έτσι, στο «Στα 200 π.Χ.», ο Καβάφης δεν είναι τόσο ειρωνικός όσο ευθύς και κατηγορηματικός. Η φωνή των τριών τελευταίων στροφών του ποιήματος είναι πιο ισχυρή.

Υπάρχουν και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα που θίγει ο Earion, όπως και ο Costas, αλλά απαιτούν από μένα περισσότερη δουλειά. Δεν έχω χρόνο σήμερα, αλλά θα επανέλθω (προς Θεού, μην εκληφθεί ως απειλή).


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2011)

@ Costas
Η επίκληση του Κήλυ δεν έχει άλλο στόχο παρά να ενδυναμώσει τον ισχυρισμό ότι ο Καβάφης τηρεί σαφή ηθικό κανόνα, πλειοδοτώντας στους χαρακτήρες που «αντικρίζουν τη ζωή με θάρρος και σύνεση, χωρίς να λογαριάζουν τις συνέπειες». Φοβήθηκα ότι υπήρχε ενδεχόμενο να παρασυρθούμε από τον εξωραϊσμό της _επιτυχίας_ του ελληνιστικού θαύματος διά των πολλών επιθέτων (επιτυχίας μάλιστα που έτεινε να γίνεται αντιληπτή ως στρατιωτικο-πολιτική), και να μας διαφύγει ότι ο έπαινος αποδίδεται στη στάση ζωής, στην επιλογή, στις στοχαστικές προσαρμογές, τις οποίες οι επίγονοι της εκστρατείας κατέστησαν μόνιμο στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα τους, ενώ οι Σπαρτιάτες, όταν τους κάλεσε η «μοίρα» να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο δεν το έκαναν.

Ότι η κρίση του Κήλυ είναι κοινοτυπία ας το δεχτώ, ότι καλύπτει και άλλους ποιητές δεν αντιλέγω. Είναι εμφανές πως είναι γραμμένη για τις «Θερμοπύλες», αλλά μου έκανε και γι’ αυτήν εδώ την περίπτωση. Τώρα η υφολογική αντιστροφή αλλάζει το παιχνίδι. Να υπάρχει ποιητής (ή καλλιτέχνης γενικότερα) που ποντάρει στην αλαζονεία και τον κυνισμό; (Παραλίγο να γράψω «υπεροψίαν και μέθην»). Θέλει χρόνο να το σκεφτείς. Πολύ πρόχειρα μου ήρθε στο νου κάτι από μιαν άλλη εποχή, μια προηγούμενη «σύγκρουση πολιτισμών», σύγκρουση ηθικών κωδίκων θέλω να πω:
Την όμορφη ασπίδα μου κάποιος τυχερός Θράκας τη χαίρεται.
Έπρεπε να τρέξω να σωθώ και την πέταξα σ’ ένα θάμνο.
Αλλά ξέφυγα, δόξα τω Θεώ! Ας πάει να χαθεί
η ασπίδα! Θα αγοράσω άλλη, το ίδιο καλή.​(Αρχίλοχος, ο μισθοφόρος ποιητής, 7ος αι. π.Χ.)​
Κοντά σ’ αυτό και ένα σωρό αμερικάνικες ταινίες.

Η σύγκριση με το Σολωμό ήταν μια υστερότοκη σκέψη που την έβαλα σχεδόν κατά λάθος. Θα μπορούσε να λείψει --κι αυτή, όπως και όλη η παράγραφος-- γιατί ξεστρατίζει τον προβληματισμό (και κινδυνεύει να ανοίξει νέο νήμα!). Ε, και το «αγλαό μετέωρο» ήταν λογοτεχνική σάλτσα της στιγμής, κάτι για να κλείσει το σημείωμα με κρεσέντο. Συμπαθάτε με.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2019)

*Writing Cavafy*

In addition to distributing printed pamphlets of his poems, C. P. Cavafy also took the trouble of sending handwritten copies to friends.
His handwriting provides the world of Greek letters with a unique legacy, since it preserves the dying art of calligraphy. In 2014, the ONASSIS FOUNDATION decided to digitize the handwriting of C. P. Cavafy. In addition to a complete set of monotonic and polytonic Greek characters, the resulting typeface also serves most European languages written in the Latin alphabet, as well as Turkish. Cavafy himself spoke and wrote “English, French and a little Italian”, which proved invaluable during the design process (even today, the design of Greek letter forms is usually done through a process of “hellenizing” Latin characters). Design solutions were found for the Latin letter forms through the study of original notes and letters that form part of the archive.







The design of the C. P. Cavafy typeface was based on the Singopoulo Notebook, and was undertaken by the Greek Digital Type Library in collaboration with the graphic designers Yiannis Karlopoulos and Vasilis Georgiou (www.fonts.gr).

YOU MAY DOWNLOAD CAVAFY SCRIPT HERE

https://www.onassis.org/initiatives/cavafy-archive/cavafy-script


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2019)

Εντυπωσιακό. Φτιάχνει πειστικό (στην εμφάνιση) κείμενο. Το πολυτονικό το ξεσήκωσα από κείμενο του Καστοριάδη, από τα γνωστά εναντίον της δημοτικής και του μονοτονικού.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 13, 2019)

Πολύ ωραίο!


----------

